# Sticky  Kid's Mountain or Road Bike Ride Picture Thread



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thought I would start a picture thread for the little tykes.

Here's our Mother's day ride picture from today.









Our route and elevation.









Happy riding.


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's their first ride on the new bamboo. Just a ride on a fireroad in Waterton Canyon where the Colorado Trail begins. My daughter has a Manitou Skareb but my son has a temporary fork until I rebuilt his Manitou Mars.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Woah! What bike is that bamboo frame?


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

kerryn said:


> Woah! What bike is that bamboo frame?


I made these custom just for the little ones. I'll start a thread about these soon.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Please do post more info on these bamboo frames. Just beautiful! Do you sell them or just for family? How do they ride? And so on...

Inquiring minds...


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

wahday said:


> Please do post more info on these bamboo frames. Just beautiful! Do you sell them or just for family? How do they ride? And so on...
> 
> Inquiring minds...


I didn't want to hijack this thread so I'll start another thread soon. It's just a hobby. I'm building just for friends and family. Haven't ridden Ti but it rides much smoother than any steel or alu I've ridden. Just my opinion.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I’m sure you’d get lots of interest if you started a separate thread on this. I’m very intrigued, especially about the joinery and how you arrived at that geometry. I don’t want to hijack this thread either, so I’ll leave it at that:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

My 7 yr old enjoying some early spring singletrack.










Here's his 46er 1x8.


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread is great idea!

May I suggest People include short description, specification please?

Or if possible link to thread about their build?

Many thanks


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

bigstudent said:


> This thread is great idea!
> 
> May I suggest People include short description, specification please?
> 
> ...


Well , the 46er 1x8 is the bastard offspring of a 24" Giant MTX, a Late 90's Trek ZX6000 and an assortment of parts bin items I had.
Shimano STX-RC Rear Hub, Rear Derailleur, Brakes, and Trigger Shifter.
Rhyno Lite 24" Rear Rim with Kenda small block 8 tire
Bontrager Race 26" Front wheel with a Geax Saguaro 2.2 tire
Jamis steel fork
Sinz crank & BB with a 34t ring and BBG Bashguard
Blingy Carbon post
Specialized Rockhopper bars with a Hussefeldt stem.

It was a winter project. I got both bikes used for $50 each at a LBS. The Giant was close to 30lbs in stock form - down to about 22 or 23 now. It rides and handles very nicely for him. The 26" front wheel gives him good rollover capabilty and he can clear a lot of things he had no chance on with his 20" Pre-Caliber last year. I kept it simple for him with the 1x8. He picked up shifting pretty quickly.


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

My son at the Stowe VT Bike park in 2007, at six years old:










He's eleven now, about five feet tall and 85 pounds, riding an extra small 2003 26" Gary Fisher Tassajara craigslist special.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

We had killer ride this weekend. 12.2miles, almost 1600' of elevation gain, wifey trying out her new 29er, boy endoed, 4' rattle snake, and my boy bragging that he made it through 2 rock gardens that I walked through.


----------



## veelz (Jan 12, 2004)

My little man at our local 4 mile loop. He has pulled this off at night too. He once did 7 miles at elevation, with a 16" singlespeed, that put a hurt on his much older sister and cousins. I keep looking for a 24" FSR Hotrock, but have an XS Titus hardtail in the wings ( can fit like a 24"). A dad's day photo for you too..








Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

School's out now so have more time to take them out for a spin. Did a little singletrack. Didn't get as far as I wanted but it was a really hot day so they were a little miserable and whiny. 
















































Nothing like kicking off the shoes and dipping in the river to cool off and boost morale.


----------



## XLR99 (Sep 21, 2010)

A couple shots from my 8y/o daughter's first kids' group ride at the local trail. My 12y/o was off with the older group; didnt' see him until they were done. It's great for him b/c I've been virtually unable to ride due to back injury this year, so he finally gets to get a good ride in.
She was kind of hesitant at first, but ended up having a blast. Only she could pull off the kitty helmet :thumbsup:
Bike is a Trek MT60. I'll be changing to 7spd freewheel & ditching the twist shifter this weekend. 
(Photos courtesy of 331 Racing - thanks!!)


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

kosayno said:


> School's out now so have more time to take them out for a spin. Did a little singletrack. Didn't get as far as I wanted but it was a really hot day so they were a little miserable and whiny.


What trail system is that? It looks nice and kid friendly.


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

kerryn said:


> What trail system is that? It looks nice and kid friendly.


Waterton Canyon and Chatfield singletrack along the Platte.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's my "B's" 12 and 10 at our local spot just 2 miles away from home.....


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

here's another, it's the rebuilt logover from above. I fixed it proper with PT wood


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Took the training wheels off my 5 y-o`s bike last week. 
He`s been so eager to follow his 7 y-o brother and dad on the trails!

The 2 y-o sister didn`t want to stay home either so I brought her in the chariot on the trails! I could hear her laughing as we hit small bumps 

So much fun!


----------



## kazmanff (Apr 28, 2012)

This is my first post on MTBR and this is my favorite forum for ideas! My 5 y/o dumped his training wheels about 3 weeks ago and was riding single track the next day! Unfortunately, here in the great PNW we are blessed with very hilly terrain that is often damp with slick as snot tree roots and rocks. He rides a 16" Hotrock at the moment and the combo of short cranks and tall gearing, hills are really tough for him. I am planning a mildly built 20" bike for his birthday in September to help combat that. With the aforementioned terrain he really needs a 9 speed with good low gearing to make the trails more fun!


----------



## flipwils11 (Feb 9, 2012)

My son (age 6 1/2) on his wonderful Scott Scale Jr 20" at Carver Lake in Woodbury, MN.


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my oldest sons new ride. So far he's loving it 

2012 Cannondale Trail 6.


----------



## BBeyler (Mar 22, 2010)

Andrew's 2012 Haro Flightline 24. Stock except for a water bottle and cage and slime in the tubes.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

My 7 year old son on his Marin Bayview Trail 24


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

first short track race!


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

Oldest on the right rides a Trek MT220, the youngest is 6 & that's his Perf Holeshot 20".


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Kayleigh at Southwestway Park in Indianapolis








Maddie at the same park


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

First new bike for the little guy.


----------



## Oragun (Dec 2, 2004)

My youngest when he was 9. River crossing at Dupont Forest, NC. He's now 11 and rides a regular Cdale F5.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Cool thread!*

6 & 7 year old riding on Sunday in Flagstaff...





































:thumbsup:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Testing out drops on the old bike before they move to his current bike


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

This is my son. He is 7 and he's on his new MEC Dash. Specs are here for those who are interested: MEC Dash Bicycle (Kids') - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

Now that he has this 20" geared bike his riding is soooo much faster and enjoyable than when he had to ride his heavy single speed 16" bike. I guess it was good for his endurance though because our bike rides have suddenly doubled in distance.


----------



## MCM990 (Jul 31, 2006)

Take your kid mountain biking! Go play outside! - YouTube

Not a picture but it should do. Fun times riding with little ones


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

I am loving all the pics of the kids riding. I can't wait to get my kids out riding. My little girl (well I guess she isn't so little anymore at 15.) is currently riding a Fuji sunfire. My son who is now 10 has a Trek mountain lion, unfortunatly he has outgrown it. I am going to have to find him a new bike. Keep posting folks.


----------



## airtime104 (Apr 26, 2011)

*my riding buddies*

she rides the GT Scamp 24" and he is on a Kona Shred 2-0. wife and i are so happy they are enjoying our rides. they improve every ride,:thumbsup:


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My 8yr old son on his Hotrock 20 with XT drivetrain and a cutdown crank so he can have 2 front chain rings. Lets him climb steep stuff on real trails with my wife and I. Furthest he's gone is 12 miles of trails and wanted more. :thumbsup: Going to move him up in bike size soon... he just hit a growth spurt. But he can man handle his hotrock 20 really well right now and I know the larger size will hinder him on the trails we're riding currently. So dad is strategically plotting the next cool bike he will get. I figure I've only got a few years untill he is better than me.


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2012)

summer 2012 mountain biking, Vail Colorado from J W on Vimeo.

Here is a video I got a couple weeks back. We live in vail and he rides the mountain 5 days a week. He goes up alone sometimes too. He is 12......


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

First ride on the new bike. Unfortunately still not cleared to ride from the broken arm so it was pretty tame. Also a pic of him just after he got an autograph by Jens Voigt at the USA Pro Challenge. Also a pic of my daughter with Kloden


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

. With the peloton in the background


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Spring Races*

Here are my kids from a race this spring. We're all excited to start the fall season over labor day.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

how many pics do you want..........

Daughters first race, about 4 months ago, it was wet and hard










Son's race the same day










and the result of his muddy tyres and a tight turn on the tarmac


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread is awesome :thumbsup:I know it is supposed to be about pictures of the kids bike, but I looked at all the pictures at least 3 times and I couldn't tell you one thing about any of the bikes (except for those crazy cool bamboo ones). All I see and think about is the kids out riding and can’t wait until I can take mine out. Keep em coming!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

haager said:


> This thread is awesome :thumbsup:I know it is supposed to be about pictures of the kids bike, but I looked at all the pictures at least 3 times and I couldn't tell you one thing about any of the bikes (except for those crazy cool bamboo ones). All I see and think about is the kids out riding and can't wait until I can take mine out. Keep em coming!


I think this thread is supposed to be about pics of the kids rides, not pics of their bikes. Not being critical or anything, that's just how I interpreted the subject line. Anyway, I agree, it's a great thread!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Ride yesterday


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I think this thread is supposed to be about pics of the kids rides, not pics of their bikes. Not being critical or anything, that's just how I interpreted the subject line. Anyway, I agree, it's a great thread!


Okay you got me there...I missed the "Ride" in the title. Now back to the little ones rockin it.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just got back from Mammoth Mtn. Looking back, I should have brought his body armor and full face helmet. The mountain is insanely rocky with lots of shelf trails. He had a great time!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

My kid loves both road and dirt, and watches racing early in the morning with me. A few weeks ago he got his first 20 mile ride; his reward was a jersey from his favorite team. He later got to meet them in Aspen, getting autographs from Basso, Duggan, Nibali, and a chance to hang out with Ted King. Last year we were at the top if Indy Pass in the midst of all the madness.

He gets a 24" MTB for Christmas, so it's good he doesn't read this forum.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Stockli Boy said:


> My kid loves both road and dirt, and watches racing early in the morning with me. A few weeks ago he got his first 20 mile ride; his reward was a jersey from his favorite team. He later got to meet them in Aspen, getting autographs from Basso, Duggan, Nibali, and a chance to hang out with Ted King. Last year we were at the top if Indy Pass in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> He gets a 24" MTB for Christmas, so it's good he doesn't read this forum.


That is so cool. I bet he liked it just as much as his dad. Even got to hang out with Ted King, That would be a lifetime memory. Loved that last pic. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Ted was super cool. What a nice guy and he really made my kid's day. The two days watching and experiencing the race were a blast for him, and now he lines up his matchbox cars at home and plays 'peloton'.


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

Shayne said:


> Ride yesterday


Looks like a nice trail. I'm curious about the drop bars?

Courtney


----------



## chriswrightcycles (Oct 26, 2011)

*test*

test post


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's my rugrat on a break during a ride earlier this Summer on his Redline Conquest 24 CX bike. It was love at first ride.









He will also inherit my too-small-for-me F5 once my El Mariachi arrives.









We also have a Co-Motion road tandem that was purchased so that he could join his dad and I on road rides. He's done a metric century on the back of that bike at age 11.


----------



## XLR99 (Sep 21, 2010)

My kids both completed their first MTB race yesterday at the CAMBA Camp Manatoc MTB weekend in NeOhio.
Pre-race photo:









Olivia finishing the U8 race:









Nick finishing the U12 race; some of those kids were Fast!! The kid with a 29er and a hammer jersey should have been a hint. He finished 7th, just behind a friend of his from school.









Bikes: Olivia's is a Trek MT60 stock other than changed to a 7spd freewheel with Shimano trigger shifters. 
Nick's started off as an XS Raleigh M60 which he stripped the paint off, components were swapped out as they broke/wore out so it's now mainly 750XT with a Fox 80mm fork.


----------



## JonnyScotti (Aug 3, 2012)

Great thread! As soon as my post count is high enough, I will contribute pics of my little rider.


----------



## JonnyScotti (Aug 3, 2012)

Or should I say pics of my 3 little riders?! Got my 4 year old son and 5 year old daughter out on the trail today for the very first time! I am so stoked!









My eldest, who is 9. He's alot of fun to ride with! His ride is a mostly stock Trek MT220 but I'm in the process of lightening it up. Can't say I can complain when I only paid $100 for it and was never taken in the dirt by the previous kid. Besides, I like tinkering.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

My Daughter rides :thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My daughter at Silver Star. She is 9yo.


----------



## JonnyScotti (Aug 3, 2012)

^ :thumbsup:


----------



## GspotRider (Jan 21, 2004)

Bike from REI plus triple chain ring = mountain goat!
Crank arm length ended up being awkwardly long though. He loves the hill climbing ability.









When I saw this, I thought "OMG, where's my camera!"









Not all is rosy in mtbland though!









My oldest is 9. I made the Giant brass2 more xc trail friendly. Seems to work well.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Great pics GspotRider :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

TigWorld said:


> Great pics GspotRider :thumbsup:


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

the scenery, the colours, she's giving it some. and she is smiling (the important part)


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

*Robinson SP in Agawam MA*

The best place in NE for kids. A sweet 10 mile loop, and everyone had smiles the whole time. My 3 + a nephew. Ages 5, 7,10 and 11. Too much fun!


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Great pics guys. There are some really good one's. The kids look like they are having a blast out there.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Cuyuna trails, Minnesota.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Kona Jake 24. Ultegra level short reach brifters. Ultegra RD, 135mm SRAM Apex crankset, Brooks Swift Titanium, Thompson Masterpiece seatpost.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

My daughter tool her first real off road ride last night. She's 11, and she rocked it. She's got a semi bastard 1994 Fisher Hoo Koo in a size 11(!!!!), with a single up front, LX drivetrain, and the part I'm still sorting, she's got a BB5 disk in the front, but a set of ancient XT cantis in the rear.

She doesn't mind the cantis, but I'm OCD and I want to get a disk tab welded on the back so she can BB5 it up on both ends.

It's been super rewarding building it up with her, and now, riding with her.








She's got some crank bro Candys but she hasn't quite got the dismount perfected on road, so I hooked her up with some nice platforms for a few weeks, then we'll revisit the clips.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

looks like a happy girl. Make sure you tighten that chin strap some before the next ride though!


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

indianadave said:


> looks like a happy girl. Make sure you tighten that chin strap some before the next ride though!


You know it's funny you say that, I didn't notice how loose it was til posted that pic. When I did, I went and get her and made her snug her helmet up. I also realized I need to get her some eye pro. Her every day glasses are maybe better than nothing, but she needs some for riding.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea. I haven't found any good glasses for my girls. They've got gloves, but the only "sporty" glasses I've found are too dark, and they can't see well in the woods. Been told to look into shooting glasses.


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Kids just goofing off in front of the cabin learning to negotiate between dirt and pavement transitions. Daughter has a DB Octane 20" and son has a Trek Jett 16". I'm working on finishing restoring a Gary Fisher Cosmo 20" for my son which he will be learning to ride by this weekend. 

We live in the mountains and have one of the worlds top premier freeride trails but it's not real condusive to kid riding so we have to pack up the truck and wheel out to find a length of trail that is somewhat flat comparibly and ride that spot for a while. When the kids get older and have a bunch of experience under their belts, (along with some full suspension bike's), they're going to really appreciate their backyard. 

Oh & daughter wanted to show the bike she wants some day. Daddy's FSR.


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

indianadave said:


> Yea. I haven't found any good glasses for my girls. They've got gloves, but the only "sporty" glasses I've found are too dark, and they can't see well in the woods. Been told to look into shooting glasses.


I REALLY love Optic Nerve's "photomatic" photochromics. I have a somewhat small face and they have a couple of these models that fit me well. My 11 year old son has been wearing a pair of their Eyeque photochromic glasses for a while. They start out with a really light tint and go really dark on bright days. They're ~$50 full-price, but I usually find coupons online and have ordered right from their online store. The lenses seem to scratch sort of easily, but for $50 I'm not too upset if I have to buy a new pair every year. They get a lot of use with all of the cycling and running I do.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Couple of pics from a ride in Tucson today. Nice weather down here and the riding season is just getting started


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Rondo said:


> Kids just goofing off in front of the cabin learning to negotiate between dirt and pavement transitions. Daughter has a DB Octane 20" and son has a Trek Jett 16". I'm working on finishing restoring a Gary Fisher Cosmo 20" for my son which he will be learning to ride by this weekend.
> 
> We live in the mountains and have one of the worlds top premier freeride trails but it's not real condusive to kid riding so we have to pack up the truck and wheel out to find a length of trail that is somewhat flat comparibly and ride that spot for a while. When the kids get older and have a bunch of experience under their belts, (along with some full suspension bike's), they're going to really appreciate their backyard.
> 
> Oh & daughter wanted to show the bike she wants some day. Daddy's FSR.


Might have a year or two before she steals her daddies bike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Captured a good one today. Every descent, climb and even hike was good.

fc


----------



## JonnyScotti (Aug 3, 2012)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

Great photos everyone, I hope I can get some good shots next summer and post them.


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

Couple pics of child #1.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well just got my son his first real MTB for his birthday/Christmas Present. Bday is Dec 24th lol


----------



## mountainlover (Oct 27, 2012)

My son after a good climb on the wintu trail. He loves to ride even though he has actually outgrown his 20" Diamondback. Ive been looking for a used scott scale jr 24. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Getting ready for the Day of the Tread ride this past weekend. We rode the 26 mile segment. Tons of fun, though pretty chilly at first. My 12 year old son rides an aluminum Felt with 650b wheels. A nice, tight, speedy ride. His school has a multi-sports program which has been great. He rides between 30 and 60 miles a week.









His other ride (an older Novara Arroyo - 90's?) A great CL buy @ $50!









And the whole family


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Getting ready to ride the Corral Loop in South Tahoe with the 3 year old for the first time. The 2 year old really wanted to come too, but her flintstone brakes wont cut it on that trail


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

No pics of her on her bike, but here we are at our destination.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

He's 13 here in October 2012 on a bikepacking trip to Beef Basin. Been doing adventures with him since age 6.










2011 24hrs of Moab:










45 day tour of the Rockies in 2009:


----------



## vpc66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Love this tread and can not wait for the time when I can post pictures of my son and his ride...my old riding buddies laugh at me because I do not ride hard and worry about dropping people on a ride...They do not get it...NONE of that compares to riding with your kids.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Saturday at the pump track










new bike for him at xmas


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah, Took the training wheels off my 5 y-o`s bike last week.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Just got this done last night.


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

On this ride my son Ty, my wife & myself started in the town of Penticton BC in Western Canada and climbed a huge mountain for 2 hours to reach the Rusty Muffler trail head which had us downhilling for one hour on awesome singletrack. Stopped at a bridge on Marmot trail for a snack.
Not bicycle related but a cool shot of him on his KTM SX 65 from a cross-country race he was in that he won.


----------



## konastu (Mar 13, 2011)

*"Daddy I love Indy Park it Rocks"*

Brenen on Thanksgiving 2012 at Independence Park Marquette Heights Il


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

First day of fatbiking for the 9 year old
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=746293&stc=1&d=1355932373


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

coldbike said:


> First day of fatbiking for the 9 year old
> https://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=746293&stc=1&d=1355932373


Few questions for you:

1) Is that a Mukluk? Cannot really tell from the mega-small framesize
2) How tall is your kid?
3) Is it safe to assume it is the XS (extra small) frame size?
4) Stem length? 0° offset seatpost? Details? Etc.?

Recently built up a "mini half-semi-fat" bike for my son who just turned eight years old. Marin Bayview Trail 24" wheel bike. I built up a 24"x2.5" Surly Large Marge running a 24"x3" Nokian Gazzaloddi for the front (running an Avid BB7 brake) with a Surly 1x1 fork (cantilever bosses chopped off). I'd thought about building up a size XS 9:zero:7 but the whole notion of "what if his passion for cycling dies out" came to mind so I figured I'd let him ride this bike into the ground first:


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Few questions for you:
> 
> 1) Is that a Mukluk? Cannot really tell from the mega-small framesize
> 2) How tall is your kid?
> ...


This is the demo bike from my lbs so it hasn't been fully customized yet. It currently has a really short 45° stem and too narrow bars.
He is 4'6" with really long legs and the bike is an XS Mukluk. 
I believe that i will make the following changes to the bike when we own it:
1 wider bars: The bike was set up with some kids bars and they are too narrow for my guy and we prefer backswept bars, I have a spare h bar or some on-one marys.
2 lighter tires: 60 pounds of kid can ride the nates at 2psi, but I can save over a pound per tire going to the big hit pro 3" tires that I have been saving since 2002. I also have some snowcat rims, but i don't want to take away the feeling of rolling over everything.
3 1x9: 60 pounds of kid cannot push the big gears, so there is weight to be saved by losing a big ring and derailleur.
4 shifters: the sram triggers are hard to work with mittens on. I have a Sram grip shifter, or i may get creative.
5 shorter cranks: I am not sure how, the current BB is isis and I don't know of any kids isis cranks. I may just break down and get a square taper BB or shorten the stock cranks. Ideas?
He can climb better and ride as fast on the fattie as he could on the stock Marrin Bayview and he rolls over obstacles much better. He is built for distance, so he was in no danger of wheelies any time soon and the bigger wheels help compensate for that. I thought about modding the Marrin like yours, but i was going to need to buy a bunch of stuff that I didn't have in my parts bin. Also, i ride on snow a lot more than i ride on dirt and we ride a lot of rail trails that have loose surfaces and big gravel.








If I knew how, i would break this out on a separate thread.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

coldbike said:


> 5 shorter cranks: I am not sure how, the current BB is isis and I don't know of any kids isis cranks. I may just break down and get a square taper BB or shorten the stock cranks. Ideas?


Sinz has isis cranks from 155mm-180mm lengths w/ BCD 110mm.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

bme107 said:


> Sinz has isis cranks from 155mm-180mm lengths w/ BCD 110mm.


I think 110 bcd limits me to 32 or 33 teeth, he probably needs more like 22 or 23 teeth to get any kind of hill climbing. I am seriously considering Profile Racing cranks even though they cost a fortune. I may also see how he copes with the long cranks.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

coldbike said:


> This is the demo bike from my lbs so it hasn't been fully customized yet. It currently has a really short 45° stem and too narrow bars.
> He is 4'6" with really long legs and the bike is an XS Mukluk.
> I believe that i will make the following changes to the bike when we own it:
> 1 wider bars: The bike was set up with some kids bars and they are too narrow for my guy and we prefer backswept bars, I have a spare h bar or some on-one marys.
> ...


Cool! Thanks for all the info! As for shorter cranks, not sure how short you are looking for&#8230; but I know that the Raceface Atlas setup with 100mm BB come in 165mm length crankarms. I also ride fatbikes (started with a Pugsley last year, now I'm on a 9:zero:7), and am looking forward to the day when I can fatbike with my sons.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

coldbike said:


> I think 110 bcd limits me to 32 or 33 teeth, he probably needs more like 22 or 23 teeth to get any kind of hill climbing. I am seriously considering Profile Racing cranks even though they cost a fortune. I may also see how he copes with the long cranks.


My son runs 160mm Middleburn cranks with a 104/64 spider & 32/22 chainrings. These are light & not very expensive. His are Square BB, I know Middleburn does ISIS BB but not sure if thats offered in the 160mm length. Don't waste your time looking for these everywhere, mtbtandems is the only place that I could find them.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet pics guys! I can't wait to start modding a bike for my little girl. She loves bikes and loves going on a ride with daddy.

Her bike:









Wanting to ride daddy's bike:









Us going on our evening ride:


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)

Marin Hidden Canyon
Thomson seatpost
RaceFace 60mm stem
Shimano PRO carbon riser bar
Sram X7 grip shift
Sram X7 rear derailleur
Redline 140mm cranks
ESI grips
Salt Jr. brake levers
Salt Jr. pedals
Shimano SLX/ Sun CR18 Wheelset w/ red anodized spokes
Kenda Small block 8 2.1 tires
9spd Sram Cassette
Avid 2.0 V-brakes


----------



## mhecker81 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Great Thread*

When I get in a few more posts, I've got some pics of my 2 1/2 yr old in some single track action shots on his strider


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> He's 13 here in October 2012 on a bikepacking trip to Beef Basin. Been doing adventures with him since age 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had to comment on how awesome this is. Inspiration to take my 12 year old bikepacking come spring. He's stoked and so am I!:thumbsup:


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Christmas came early at our house since we have to hit the road tomorrow.

Anyhow, this is just a test ride but here is our son's first Mountain Bike. It's a 7spd ridged frame w/ 24" wheels from Trek. He just loves it! Santa even through in some DH body youth padding


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

A bike that DS and I can share until he is tall enough to need a larger size (then it's ALL mine!!!):


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Picked this up for my 9yr old. He's fairly tall for his age, and is a total badass helleon on two wheels. He's fast as all get out with this thing.










Will post pictures of him and I riding as soon as we get the opportunity to get out to the trail.



-Matt


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Racing the setting sun home after some nice single track:


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

*New 24er for my oldest boy*

I literally made a 82.7% (24/29) copy of my normal 29er geometry. Except foralittle less BB drop to make sure that there will be clearance with 150mm cranks. 135mm cranks on there now...hoping he'll get a couple of years out of it. The bike works great for him.

B


----------



## ckeeler (Nov 8, 2012)

Xmas gifts. They love it so far and cant wait to hit the trails again.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Bunch of awesomeness in this thread. :thumbsup:

My little guy is creeping up on 9 now. He's been better than me for a few years already.

sunday river a couple seasons back on his Hotrock.



















Nowadays


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

We did a family ride this past New Years day with my sis & her husband. I brought my two boys who have been riding for a full year now & they love it. Luckily, we have a local group who coordinates youth races during the summer & fall. It's been awesome they really encourage young riders to his the trails hard!

New Years Ride 2013 on Vimeo


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

Skinny boy with his (ours, until he is big enough to need his own, which will likely only be 1-2 years from now) fat bike!


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

My riding buddies.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Her first 26", age 9*







Loving it


----------



## Ivan_Drago (Mar 4, 2013)

My 8 year old on her 20" Specialized Hotrock
View attachment 777343


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

Our first father-son bikepacking trip
Winter Fatbikepacking With a 9 Year Old. | coldbike


----------



## BermudaBrown (May 28, 2012)

coldbike said:


> Our first father-son bikepacking trip
> Winter Fatbikepacking With a 9 Year Old. | coldbike
> View attachment 782280


Where do we mail father of the year to?

Seriously though, I'm so jealous. That is totally awesome.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

BermudaBrown said:


> Where do we mail father of the year to?
> 
> Seriously though, I'm so jealous. That is totally awesome.


Definitely awesome, but I am more thinking he gets kid of the year. Thanks for the props.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Well spring is nearly here, and the races have started...

My daughter tuffin it out...









My son giving it all...


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

About a month ago I decided to gamble and buy bikes for the entire family. Well, I won. The family loves MTB'ing.

Here are some pics from our ride this afternoon at Sycamore Canyon in Riverside, CA


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

*My 14 Year olds new build*

I got my hands on an old 2004 Brodie Thumper to build up for my 14 year old son. He had a Cannondale Trail 6 but managed to put a huge dent on the top tube... needless to say I figured he needed something a little more robust. Thus the Brodie rebuild. Just finished it so he hasn't had a chance to get out on it yet.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Finished building this last night for my boy:


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Here are my kids, we ride all together and they've been riding since age 5, now they are 12 and 14 .... they love the sport ...


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

We were finally able to get out and ride our bikes today. We had 15 inches of snow dumped on us last week so the neighborhood roads still aren't completely clear but we couldn't wait any longer. Today was sunny and 38 degrees, a heat wave for us in Alaska.  
This is my daughter she is on her new bike, a Novara Pika 26" from REI.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Fun in Fruita*

Well, until he ran out of talent on PBR. No tears, though, and he finished the trail plus a few laps on Kessel Run. A very fun day at 18 Road.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

OkieInAlaska said:


> We were finally able to get out and ride our bikes today. We had 15 inches of snow dumped on us last week so the neighborhood roads still aren't completely clear but we couldn't wait any longer. Today was sunny and 38 degrees, a heat wave for us in Alaska.
> This is my daughter she is on her new bike, a Novara Pika 26" from REI.
> View attachment 790671


62 here... Chilly for Orange County. Good to see another happy kid


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Not mountain biking, but here is my 12 yo son at a recent crit race on his 650 Felt. This coming weekend (Sunday to Monday) we are off to do an overnight bikepacking trip. Also lines up with the most active night of the Lyrid meteor shower (purely coincidence, but super psyched). Will post pics of the trip when we return.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

first ride on her new Marin 20". She made it 7 miles... not bad for just turning 6.


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

I wish I could say we rode some great trails today but still to much snow out.  So we rode 2 miles around our neighborhood instead. At least it was in the 40's!  My son is on the left and a good friend on the right. The friend told me on the ride that he had no rear brakes so didn't want to go down any big hills. I took out my new multi tool and adjusted his rear brakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

looks like good fun


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I took my son who is about to turn 4 to a pump track about an hour from our house to test it out. He really liked it! I am so glad we brought the Hotwalk in addition to his Hotrock 12", pedaling here would have not been fun.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201133823614497&set=vb.1436693883&type=2&theater

I had to bring a full squish 29er trail bike, it was either that or a fatbike, it would have been more fun on a 26" bike but oh well, run what you brung!


----------



## khaotom (Mar 14, 2011)

Where is this place? Can you share the location?



kosayno said:


> School's out now so have more time to take them out for a spin. Did a little singletrack. Didn't get as far as I wanted but it was a really hot day so they were a little miserable and whiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Bikepacking with my son weekend before last in western NM.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

*Giant XTC Jr 24*

Guy did 12 miles on Sunday. Not bad seeing as it rained for more than 1/2 of it.


----------



## bordenr (May 2, 2013)

*My daughter getting ready to head out on a ride*

My daughter getting ready to head out on a ride


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Good times


----------



## JaxCoq (May 14, 2013)

This is the coolest forum thread ever!!! Got a Fuji Ace 20" for my son last year as he was doing kid's triathlons. Getting him a Scott Scale JR 24 this weekend to hit the trails. Can't wait for my daughter to get up to speed!!!!


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

My 6 y.o. daughter asked to join me on a mountain bike ride last week out of the blue. I had no idea she was interested in riding. Went on a short ride with her on a beginner's trail using her tiny bike. I had to drag her away from the small pump track they had built. Since she was close to outgrowing the bike anyway, I decided to upgrade her equipment for the next ride.

I've never had so much fun going that slow on the trails.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Not the greatest pic, but a quick snap from our inaugural ride on his new Spawn Banshee.

He turned 4 a month ago and was outgrowing his Hotrock 12", plus he was really wanting "hand brakes", so we decided it was time. I will say, with him moving to 16" wheels from 12" he is discovering a lot of the benefits I noticed moving from 26" to 29" :lol:


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful bike and girl! She looks very happy.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Top of Twin Buttes in Durango


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

. Top of Telegraph in Durango


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

. First Short Track race. He got tangled up at the start and crashed. Had to play catch up for the next 5 laps but had a great time


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's my daughter bringing up the rear in the kids race Downtown Durango at the Iron Horse


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

. Again in the kids race my son in the middle of the field. He got tangled up again with a girl and went down in a corner. He needs to learn to keep his wheels underneath him


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

My 4 y.o. son's first venture onto singletrack! He loved it. So glad it was aboard the Spawn Banshee, there would have been moments where a coaster brake like on his Hotrock 12 would have sent him sliding. We went about 3.2 slowish miles, only stopped because it was getting dark.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't realize there was a subforum just for our kids!!! Gotta find the rest of my pics from this season but here's what's in my phone atm. He's going to be 7 in a couple months. Had him on trails 2 months after his 6th bday which was 2 weeks after getting off training wheels (didnt know about afforded). Rides paved with me all the time too, we have an 8mile loop we do together. Trek mt60 off craiglist I revived into a perfect bike.



















Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

fun!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

AKamp said:


> He got tangled up again with a girl and went down...


Probably wont be the last time he sings that tune!


----------



## cporcellijr (Jun 21, 2012)

My son and daughter learning to jump already says it's to small. 
My son's 6 and daughters 8

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Terrible day weatherwise, in my daughters race it hailed hard, rest of the day it just rained.


----------



## petho (Nov 16, 2005)

*dont tell me kids keep you back...*

fantastic pictures everyone !!!.
This is how we go biking...


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Petho! Wow! You deserve your own forum!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

kuan said:


> Petho! Wow! You deserve your own forum!


And a medal, .............great work


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I took my daughter, who's 10, on my local biking trails. We have been riding the beginner trails at Valmont bike park but this was the first time we would ride "real" mountain bike trails.

She rode 15 miles and clocked up over 1100ft of climbing. We only walked two hills - most she rode. We also got into a section of rocky single track that was full of baby head rocks and I thought she would walk those but she did not! She was determined to ride and clear the section which is about a 1/4 mile long. A few foot dabs but she rode and cleared it.

Towards the end of the ride we got a surprise bonus! A couple of horse came to say hi on the trail. She loves horses and they were a great motivation for her to sprint up the last hill of the day.

Great way to start off my Father's Day weekend.

Snack stop. 
















Pesky rocks and uphill sometimes stop ride 








After 12 miles still smiles. 








Horses and last hill of the day.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

TheNormsk said:


> I took my daughter, who's 10, on my local biking trails. We have been riding the beginner trails at Valmont bike park but this was the first time we would ride "real" mountain bike trails.
> 
> She rode 15 miles and clocked up over 1100ft of climbing. We only walked two hills - most she rode. We also got into a section of rocky single track that was full of baby head rocks and I thought she would walk those but she did not! She was determined to ride and clear the section which is about a 1/4 mile long. A few foot dabs but she rode and cleared it.
> 
> ...


I modified the crap out of my son's ING-livery Marin 24" mountain bike. Only thing stock left on it is the frame (well duh!), seatpost, seat, and seatpost collar. Well-made frame. There should be picture of it somewhere within this thread, don't wanna spam everyone again. Instead, how about I spam it with a video of my boy riding up/down some technical stuff:


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201525606688829&l=8973725309470134789

second "real" mtb ride on the Spawn Banshee


----------



## beerguitar69 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Kids on bikes.*

Took my boys up Royal Summit Sunday. It's the first time out for my little guy. The older one is my lil shredder. Another year or so and he is gonna be riding better than me.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My 10yo daughter at Whistler.






10 yo girl at Whistler from B K on Vimeo.






10 yo girl at Whistler from B K on Vimeo.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Quick shot of my youngest (9) and I before we headed down The Flow up in Copper Harbor, MI. Just moved him up to the XS 26" bike this spring and he's loving the big wheels!


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

Way to go Petho! Love it! And LOVE this thread. A few more recent...




























Time to ugrade the little one's (7 yr old) bike!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vxc961 (Apr 20, 2013)

dnlwthrn said:


>


Love the color--what kind of bike is it????


----------



## Entouragegeek78 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm pretty new at single track myself but took my 6 year old out with me this morning to Cottonwood here in Vegas. I thought I would get a hard time from the regulars out there but everyone we ran into was supportive and encouraging. 
I think he rocked it for his first time out.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Similar experience when I take my 9 & 6 year old on ST... Lots of support


----------



## johnpark (Jul 9, 2009)

That is AWESOME. can you tell me what kind of trailer you are using?


----------



## GauchoGreg (Jun 25, 2013)

Entouragegeek78 said:


> I'm pretty new at single track myself but took my 6 year old out with me this morning to Cottonwood here in Vegas. I thought I would get a hard time from the regulars out there but everyone we ran into was supportive and encouraging.
> I think he rocked it for his first time out.


My 7 & 9 year olds always get heaps of praise when we are out on the trail. Make sure you return the favor whenever you get the chance. Kids love the "your ripping it, keep it up", or "cool bike!".


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My son out on his inaugural ride on the new bike. Giant XTC 1x9 build for $150. Very nice ride.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

A couple shots from recent trips:

First up was a road trip to Copper Harbor, MI, back in early July. This is my 9 yr old and I before riding The Flow.









This last week we went out to CO and rode some at Granby Ranch. Photos of the fam cruising down Sweet Nancy. I'm going to start a thread later today with more photos and hopefully some video clips too.


















Oh, and of course the obligatory pump track photo... The boys had almost as much fun on the pump track outside the lodge at Granby Ranch as they did on the XC and DH trails...


----------



## driftin'by (Aug 19, 2013)

I have my 7 year old daughter to thank for getting back into riding after about a 9-year hiatus. She has had a bike since she was 3 starting with a 12-inch Trek Mystic then moving up to a 16-inch GT Scamp. Admittedly, she was hesitant and generally uninterested with shedding her training wheels. It wasn't until a couple months ago, one day in Sports Authority that she picked up the picture 20-inch Diamondback Tess and started riding it around the store. Impulsively, without research or hesitation, I bought her the bike. I wish I would have done more research and gotten her something lighter and better like the Novara and Marin but I was so thrilled that she had instantaneously learned to ride without training wheels, I didn't care as long as she loved the bike. Since then we have logged well over 100 miles sticking to mostly paved and wide gravel trails with occasional visits to a local mountain bike park. In the process I upgraded my 18-year old Trek 8700 carbon mountain bike for a new GT Karakoram 29er and am looking forward to many years of riding with my baby girl all around Beautiful Colorado.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Group Ride to the Waterfall in PQ Canyon*

16, 20, 24 and 26 inch wheels. Good times.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Just joined this forum and have so many photos and videos I would like to show.

However I will be restrained and just do the most recent one. A short clip of my 2 (and three quarters) year old enjoying the short pump track section of our local dirt jumps. Even though he has been riding his pedal bike (no training wheels) for almost 11 months he still likes to play on his balance bikes. They (yes he has two...) are much lighter and easier for him to handle on the fun stuff.


----------



## Byf619 (Mar 12, 2012)

Took my son out for his first ride on his new mountain bike this weekend. He is hooked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

*PA Grand Canyon*















This is about four years ago on the Pine Creek trail. We bike camp there almost every year.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

*Lil' Shredder for a Lil' Shredder*

My son's bike. Made an enormous difference in his riding.




























A recent video of him at Highland.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Locotiki said:


> My son's bike. Made an enormous difference in his riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your son definitely has skills! If he keeps at it he will be a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

Locotiki said:


> My son's bike. Made an enormous difference in his riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just showed my 12yo son this video. This is the type of track he wants to start riding. (He just got his first MTB last month -- a Trek MT220.)

Right now, he has visions of grandeur to be a professional rider. I told him that he needs to practice and work hard if that is really what he wants to do.

Your boy is great and was a little inspiration to my son to get out there and work harder.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice Loco! My guy just got a 'DH' bike last week and we hit up Highland for a shake-down before heading up to Maine for some rougher stuff. Finally got my hands on a Grom-Hit and hooked up the suspension for a 65lb-er. Good times!


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Really enjoying these pictures and videos of all these talented kids. Here is a quick vid I took today of my little one who has some way to go to catch up with the big boys!


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

Hammie said:


> I just showed my 12yo son this video. This is the type of track he wants to start riding. (He just got his first MTB last month -- a Trek MT220.)
> 
> Right now, he has visions of grandeur to be a professional rider. I told him that he needs to practice and work hard if that is really what he wants to do.
> 
> Your boy is great and was a little inspiration to my son to get out there and work harder.


Nice! It's great that you're encouraging him to get out and ride! My son's first bike was a hand me down MT220! Great first bike for sure!



slapheadmofo said:


> Nice Loco! My guy just got a 'DH' bike last week and we hit up Highland for a shake-down before heading up to Maine for some rougher stuff. Finally got my hands on a Grom-Hit and hooked up the suspension for a 65lb-er. Good times!


That's a sweet bike! I've been keeping an eye out for one for a while now. Tough to come across. I think I'll have at least another season, maybe two, before I need to start looking at 24" bikes for him.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm really enjoying the pix in here!
I see no one needs much extra encouragement.

Her 1st race:







(I want that jacket!)

Her last trail-a-bike ride:








Her most recent race:







Full tilt after clearing a traffic jam in the singletrack. 4th place, 8 & under at the Manatoc MTB Festival by 331racing..
(we gotta work on strategy - she's too darn polite!)

-F


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

Henrik (4) has gone from training wheels in May to serious business in August


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Lovely photos


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Fantastic photos *Spacedweller*! The bike manufacturer should hire you. And maybe a jeans company as well. That last shot has "4 year old James Dean" written all over it.


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

wahday said:


> Fantastic photos *Spacedweller*! The bike manufacturer should hire you. And maybe a jeans company as well. That last shot has "4 year old James Dean" written all over it.


Thank you! Was supposed to take a "new bike and big smile"-pic, but no way. He's looking at the older BMX-boys doing stunts in the background and I guess he needs to be cool in case they look his way...


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is my Niece on her new Strider.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Took the boys to the trails for a ride today.









:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*Mixing it with Big George*

My 8 Year old Son out on a road ride with George Hincapie! You can read about his adventure here:
Kalden rides with George Hincapie | Velo Mom


----------



## Entouragegeek78 (Jun 10, 2013)

rcharrette said:


> My 8 Year old Son out on a road ride with George Hincapie! You can read about his adventure here:
> Kalden rides with George Hincapie | Velo Mom
> View attachment 832450


That's is a great story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

Great and inspiring post,thanks for sharing cool snaps.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Will my son outgrew his strider and his little sister is just getting big enough to throw a leg over and stand with both feet on the ground. Picked up an older 16" hotrock and went to town with a flat black rattle can and some vinyl decals.

Before:









After:


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Our kid is having loads of fun doing Utah high school mountain bike racing. They grow up too quick, though.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Took my boy to the trails today, my favorite place for getting miles in on fast flowing stuff. 6 miles turned out to be a bit much for him (lots of low grade longer climbs with a few short steeps thrown in) so we walked the last 1/3 of a mile but he did awesome!!!





Excuse the pic quality, wifes new camera and Im not used to it yet,lol, way more options and buttons than the old one lol.


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

A few of this summers iPhone-clips stitched together.


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

*Milan*













This is my 6 year old son Milan. He doesn't really ride MTBs much at all, as we live in very flat part of the country. He spends most of his time on his BMX bikes, and rides DH MTB on holidays only...

Here is video of him riding Milan does La Roue Libre Video - Pinkbike

We had absolutely wonderful time chasing each other down the hill, and chatting on the lift...

PS: all the information on this part of forum and on Ridemonkey helped as tremendously fitting Milan on a MTB, big thank you to the other parents for sharing all the information.


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

bigstudent said:


> Here is video of him riding


6 years old? Very impressing! Great video as well, what kind of helmet cam are you using?


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

Spacedweller said:


> 6 years old? Very impressing! Great video as well, what kind of helmet cam are you using?


Thank you.

We have used old GoPro Hero HD. The original footage was recorded at 720/60p


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

My boy (8yrs) practicing today


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

Aran my 5 year old getting some air at a local jump track on his Islabike.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Brandon (11) riding our local spot, finally tall enough to ride my old Stumpjumper


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok, so maybe it's not always all about the riding.

A little off-trail excursion at the local state park campground.

-F


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

My B's on the trail. CCC, Blackwood, NJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

My 4 y.o. son raced in a kids race after an enduro I was at this Sunday:



























After the day's festivities were done, we stayed and sessioned for a few hours:

4 year old at Trexler Game Preserve MTB trails - YouTube


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

My 10 yo granddaughter's first MTB.
It is in the assembly stage.
She helped disassemble it and label all the parts.
We stripped the paint and painted it over the weekend.
Should be done by this weekend.
If I can get the derailleur adjusted right. :eekster:
It is a Motobecane 24" 6 speed. It had a worn out grip shift and I am changing it to a trigger shift.
This will be her first bike with a shifter


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

ripper paint


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Race #4, UT High School Series. On his way to top podium finish.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

My 2 oldest (almost 7 and almost 4) out mountain biking yesterday. I'm glad we went, since today it is half the temperature and we are getting heavy snow.

Big smiles.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

A video amalgamating various footage of my youngest son which I have amassed over the last 2 years.


----------



## spencerb (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Few pics of my son, he is 10 yrs old*


----------



## Vorar (Oct 23, 2010)

*Christmas Day*


----------



## Vorar (Oct 23, 2010)

*My 6 year old son trying out his new Commencal Ramones 20 on U-Line/Galbraith today.*


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*On the road bike*

My Son at 7 years old on his Scott 24" .







Home « The Axel Project The Axel Project


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

My eldest (9) has just taken up going off road with his bike. Sadly I work weekends so we tend to only do the short local trails and the weather here is not cycle friendly at the moment so not had a chance to test out his new forks and bars that he got for his birthday last week.





































this was pre forks, bar and pedals which he got for his birthday.










planning to go to glentress as soon as the weather clears up


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks good. We will be planning a trip to Glentress in the Spring. We are closer to LAggan and Glenlivet.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

in Glasgow so any trail centre is 90mins away, would like to go up to lagan too


----------



## Vorar (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## like2ride (Apr 21, 2004)

Lots of Inspiration here. My 7 yo on an older steel hardrock 20 = total tank.


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

She is gettin it! cool picture going into those curves.



like2ride said:


> Lots of Inspiration here. My 7 yo on an older steel hardrock 20 = total tank.
> View attachment 860185


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

Can't take him out of the house without a visit to the bike room because of this. "Bike, bike, bike, bike, bike" yep kiddo, those are the bikes. Obsessed.


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

My Daughter Ryan (10years old)on her 24" Giant Areva

























My oldest Son Jake (13 years old) on his Giant Boulder, the frame is the only original part on it.

























Lastly Conner (8 years old) on his Giant XTC JR 20"

























And some video


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My boy is still rocking the 18" wheels for BMX at 9 y/o (though he's on 24's for MTB).

His newest mission is clearing the 'Monsterbox' at Rye Airfield, NH. Getting really, really close last time we went. (It's all even bigger and scarier than it looks in pics, at least to me).









We don't need no stinkin' "fatbikes" when Santa brings stuff like this.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Yesterday started the BMC race series, and my boy is taking part (as well as in the EKZ Cup which is a different series). In his age group they do a parcours then a 1.5km sprint. What I didnt know was that the results are based on penalty points for a mistake in the parcour, then when two riders have the same points it comes down to the time. We had an hour of practice before the race, and I told him when he thinks a part is not going well ride of it as the time is important, my mistake.

Anyway, some pics....

ride in, figure 8 around the barrels, ride out



ride over the stacked up pallets



ride on the plank



3 of these ramps, do them backwards, ie lift the front wheel up onto them



do S around the yellow cones, go over logs, front and back wheel are not allowed to touch the logs



ride around the barrels, have a look how tight they are........



my boy practising the tight stuff



The parcours area during practice



Grabbing some refreshment before the race.



Overall Im stoked in how he did, his time was awesome, unfortunately his parcours let him down, which was probably my fault. He won a USB stick so he was stoked. He'll never be a race winner (unless something drastic happens) but is stoked to take part, and I think the best part for him is when we hang his race numbers on the garage door.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

That looks great fun, don't think we have anything like that around here!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Got my daughter out today. Considering it snowed all day yesterday the dirt and temps (60F) today were heroic!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Regular Rides*

My son has started the begging - "Can we go mountain biking again?" Brainwashing complete - now his training is complete...

"Dad - can we go fishing?" 
"Dad - can we watch Star Wars again?"

The rest of the kids are from the neighborhood in Mission trails. We did a few hills this weekend.. nothing really hard - but kids were quite tired.

So we stopped and made rock piles for about 20 minutes.

My son's small rock hopper needs a lower gear for him to actually climb a hill.. but he is willing!! One of the other kids (long haired) has a BMX bike and he was roasted!!


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Got my nephew out to the trails for the first time this past weekend. This will be the first of many...he's hooked.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

After the race last weekend, Nicky, asked me if we could practice a little more. Today we whipped off to my work to get some old wood, coupla hours later.....

of course all sections are moveable, so difficulty can be altered



stop and stay still, front wheel must be past the pink line, 15 seconds.
This will be raised bit by bit off the ground during the week



small see-saw, to be ridden backwards, its short enough that when the front wheel comes off it, it tips again before the back wheel is on it



long skinny see-saw, can be ridden both ways (he cant do it backwards yet)



the rock garden, rocks need to be more sporadic so it is more difficult



as you can see they are mostly copies of the last race, slalom and stuff they mahe themselves with rocks and so forth. Missus wont let me pile up pallets in the yard for "climbing", especially as it would need railings so they cant fall off, but I'll work on it 

so the weather is awesome, reckon I'll go ride some trail


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

I might have to do something similar for our garden...


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

3 year old starting to learn ramps


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

and a box


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## othello (Apr 10, 2012)

Some pictures of my son and daughter with their bikes. These are all custom builds, and my two kids ride and race a lot and love it. Totally worth the time, effort and money. If people are interested I can post full specs (perhaps in separate threads?)?

My 9yr old sons 13" Rockhopper. Since had front mech fitted and SPDs









My 7.5yr old daughter and her 14" Cube. Thumbs up Dad!









My sons 41cm Ridley road bike.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

My two girls are 3.5 and 5. Just got their bikes a couple of days ago. Looking for a good deal for a pedal bike for the younger one now...I think she's a bit much for the Strider.


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

I guess I'll add my kids to the mix. I have 2.

My 7 year old on her Avent mini turned dirt jumper mtb, and my soon to be 5 year old on his Strider turned street trials/dirt jumper. He rides a pedal bike as well, but likes to do tricks and technical riding on his Strider. Both bikes have custom touches. I can't help tinkering with things. It bugs the heck out of my wife until she sees the final product. The kids love it.















The boy showing some his progression. I don't push him at all, he just likes to bike. I'm definitely happy about that though.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Loved the vid.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

IdahoLee;11122792
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 883931[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 883932
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

ncfisherman said:


> View attachment 883931
> View attachment 883932
> 
> 
> What helmet is your son running? I've been looking for one for my 4yo nephew since he's getting a little more daring. Do you know the weight of it? Thanks.


Those are Fly Racing helmets. Not sure of the actual weight, but when I looked into it, these were the lightest in this price class. They were $100 when I bought them, and I have seen them for $80 since. The kids love them. They have also already paid for themselves in avoided broken jaws from big spills on both kids. I was clued into them by a guy whose kids are pro riders, and his kids are sponsored by another helmet company. His kids were 8 and 10 at the time. I trust him, especially since he recommended against his own financial interests, and my own research supported it.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

IdahoLee said:


> Those are Fly Racing helmets. Not sure of the actual weight, but when I looked into it, these were the lightest in this price class. They were $100 when I bought them, and I have seen them for $80 since. The kids love them. They have also already paid for themselves in avoided broken jaws from big spills on both kids. I was clued into them by a guy whose kids are pro riders, and his kids are sponsored by another helmet company. His kids were 8 and 10 at the time. I trust him, especially since he recommended against his own financial interests, and my own research supported it.


Thanks for the info. I took some measurements and it looks like the youth large will be the ticket. It will definitely give me more peace of mind when he goes out the front door like he did last time we rode -- practicing his "wheelies" of course.

Did you set that Strider up with drum brakes? I might have to look into something like that.


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

Aftermarket Glide Bike drum brakes. Required a new wheel set to accommodate them and some fiddling to get it to work well. 

Get 2 mini glider rear wheels (only the rear have the thread on brake drum) and 2 rear brake assemblies. You will need appropriately sized brake levers and cables, which could be the mini glider levers and cables, but could also be any other appropriate components. Then you go to Home Depot and get a couple of 1.5" copper pipe brackets to bend around the seat stay and fork as brackets to bolt the brake assembly to, and also a couple of bolt on cable stops that you can get from a well equipped bike shop or ebay, as well as the usual zip ties for securing the cables. You will need a little ******* engineering knowhow to get it all together and working, but you can get a light balance bike with front and back drum brakes out of it. It has worked well, and was a way to get my kid used to hand brakes on his balance bike before I got him off of his coaster brake walmart bike.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

ncfisherman said:


> Thanks for the info. I took some measurements and it looks like the youth large will be the ticket. It will definitely give me more peace of mind when he goes out the front door like he did last time we rode -- practicing his "wheelies" of course.
> 
> Did you set that Strider up with drum brakes? I might have to look into something like that.


I measured my daughter's head many times to check, and it's coming in at 19.75" to 20" so I ordered a Fly Kinetic Inversion in Youth Large -- too big. Need to return it for a medium. I suppose she'd "grow into it" but that kind of defeats the purpose. YMMV...if you're on the line.


----------



## petho (Nov 16, 2005)

This is our riding


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Lee -- thanks again for the info. Looks like only $40 would do it, since I have most of the other stuff already.



Dave88LX said:


> I measured my daughter's head many times to check, and it's coming in at 19.75" to 20" so I ordered a Fly Kinetic Inversion in Youth Large -- too big. Need to return it for a medium. I suppose she'd "grow into it" but that kind of defeats the purpose. YMMV...if you're on the line.


I measured him out at 20.75", so if they run on the large side he should be good. Seems odd to order the youth large considering he hasn't turned 5, but hopefully it will work out. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

A wee mountain bike clip of my 3 year old. We were at a lovely little local mtb skills park. The run he is on is rated red - difficult but it is only rollers and berms and he loves it. He loves the run so much that when he got the cuddle badger (on his handlebars) for his third birthday he named it after the mtb run. Hence "Bermy Badger does "Bermy Badger"


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

My now 5 year old borrowing his friend's balance bike to show him how to get the most out of it.






Kid loves his pedals, but he still likes the balance bikes for this kind of stuff.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

My boys on their BMX's at a caravan park bike track when we were away for a short holiday earlier this week.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Big improvement in my three year old's riding recently


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats a GREAT Video! I just got my 6 year old riding without training wheels. Now I am sure my 3 year old is ready.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

ProjectMayhem said:


> Big improvement in my three year old's riding recently


Super cool! You must be really proud.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Aw thanks 

I am interested to see what sort of a rider he will be when he is older - his 7 year old brother is really pretty good but wasn't nearly as good at 3 as the little one is!


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

*2014 so far*

Here are a some of our rides so far this year.


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

My boy has only been off training wheels for a few weeks now. He wants to start to ride in the dirt, so I told him he needs to learn some bike handling skills:


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Thread virgin...finally looked around the site more. Great to see a whole lot of proud parents and skillful youngsters in this thread 

Off of work for almost two weeks to spend time with my 4-year-old son, so today we hit new(ish) trails at Minooka Park in Waukesha, WI. He can handle several laps of the 'beginner' loop (1.5 miles) and repeatedly asks to ride there all the time...so I of course have to take him there every chance I can. He's also a good trail-a-bike co-pilot for road rides


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

A pic of my son riding the iron horse this year.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

*My 5 year old son enjoying the dirt jumper I built him.*


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Doing great!


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Dirt jumps finally open! 3 year olds first day on them this season.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That is ridiculous for three - love it!


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

Riding the park at Leogang







On the Hotseat







Meeting Aaron Gwin


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks slaphead  

Love the Leogang pics. We were at Fort William, it was awesome!


----------



## James708 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Daughter enjoying some Downhill*






5 year old daughters 1st time riding "downhill". She didn't manage to pedal up, so she pushed the bike to the top just to ride down. Did 4 more runs before I had to force her to carry on.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

The downhills are the best bit!


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is my 14 year old....


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is my 10 yr old; couple of pics from yesterday bmx race and a little DH/park vid from today at Bryce Resort.















Post by David B. Cruz.


----------



## tiltedworld (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally got a nice shot of my daughter (age 6) on a recent ride. She's on a Haro Flightline 20, which she's got the hang of now with shifting and braking. Mods to it include a 7sp cassette/Shimano RD, trigger shifters and a 34t crank I got from a friend and forum member. So nice to go on longer rides (6-10 miles)with her and with some hills added. So much nicer for her on the geared bike.

This was a flat 8-miler at Wilder Ranch in Santa Cruz.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Took my son over to the skatepark today. He's 10 and on an 18". Good times. (I wish I had a giant Santa bag full of decent bikes and helmets to hand out every time we go there though.)


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

BrillianT! My 8 year old can never find anyone brave enough to be jumped...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That's where you come in...


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I was just starting to build up the courage last year when he was jumping like this








but he doesn't seem to have much confidence this year unfortunately.

My 3 year old, however, is flying!


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

This vid is even better


----------



## tiltedworld (Aug 2, 2011)

Rad!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I wanna ride with that kid.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

I do wish your son could ride with him to teach him a thing or two!


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

sweet vid and pics!!!


----------



## Chacal (Oct 30, 2008)

My 6y/o son mountain biking in Mission Trails, San Diego.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

He looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## Chacal (Oct 30, 2008)

Definitely he is having a blast, my concern is taking my son to more challenging places, he is only six years old and I think more challenging rides can be dangerous for him regardless how comfortable he feels riding. No need to push because eventually he will be there.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

My 4 year old 



















This is her favorite hill


----------



## Vorar (Oct 23, 2010)

My 6 year old son tearing it up on Whistler last weekend on a trail called Blue Velvet. The bike is a 20" hardtail Commencal Ramones:thumbsup:


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Boy at Bryce Resort today

Post by David B. Cruz.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Loving the pics and vids as always. You guys have such awesome trails. We have have to be inventive when it comes to places to ride!


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

These are awesome! I can't wait to ride with my daughter - she just turned 1 in August. I am going to pick up a little strider bike for her so she can learn early on.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

My 8-year old ridding the mud-pit at a cyclocross race on her http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/trek-mt220-24-mod-build-894279.html .


----------



## petho (Nov 16, 2005)

our riding in Lake Garda, Italy


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Those kids are having a blast


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My son (8) has been badgering me to take him night biking. Well the other week I took him and his sister out. We went out on a Friday night and they had such a blast we went out again on Saturday. That time I took my GoPro.


----------



## karvanet (Apr 19, 2011)

Vorar said:


> My 6 year old son tearing it up on Whistler last weekend on a trail called Blue Velvet. The bike is a 20" hardtail Commencal Ramones:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 922736


That's fantastic! Blue Velvet is no small thing, especially at his age. I've started taking my 9yo to Whistler this year, he's still only riding Easy Does It but I think he's ready to tackle B Line.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool, must get mine out at night.

Here is my 3 year old taking his jumping to a new level...


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice shots of my 5yo son at the North Park Freeride Jam last weekend in Pittsburgh. Thanks to the helpful bystander for capturing and posting these these images in flicker. I was having too much fun chasing the boy and his sister around the dirt jumps to take any pictures myself.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow just found this thread and am very impressed with the skills of these kids! My 6yr old just started on two wheels and it boosted her confidence big time.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vorar (Oct 23, 2010)

karvanet said:


> That's fantastic! Blue Velvet is no small thing, especially at his age. I've started taking my 9yo to Whistler this year, he's still only riding Easy Does It but I think he's ready to tackle B Line.


Take him on Crank It Up instead of B-Line. He will enjoy that a lot more, pretty flat and lots of small jumps for him to practice on. Lukas and I were bolth really impressed with his Commencal's performance at Whistler. Here are a couple picks from yesterday at Burlington Bike Park








4 year old Tomas







Lukas now 7 hitting the quarter pipe.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Latest build. Go to wait until Christmas for ride photo 😢


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Vorar said:


> Take him on Crank It Up instead of B-Line. He will enjoy that a lot more, pretty flat and lots of small jumps for him to practice on. Lukas and I were bolth really impressed with his Commencal's performance at Whistler. Here are a couple picks from yesterday at Burlington Bike Park


Oh man does that place look awesome. My son is asking if we can get on a plane now.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

grifter - can't wait to see the ride photos!


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Two hour ride with Mr 5 today. Had a great time in Glenrock National Park - Newcastle Australia.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

My daughter is climbing hills much better now! Not nearly as much getting off the bike to hike it up hills going on. Not too bad four a 4 year old:thumbsup:


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

*Cyclocross racing*









Here is my 9-year-old testing the limits of his cross bike during a recent race.


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

*Kiddie Cross*









My 7 year old


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

My 6 year old at the local jump track on his Islabike.
Also rides a 20" on the tracks but loves his 16" bike on the jumps


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Havant been to Coed y Brenin for a while but will definitely be paying a visit now.
Where about is this in relation to the main carpark?


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

That's brilliant. I love that rock drop


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

The jump track is right next to the main parking area,it's on the left as you drive up to the center.
It's great for kids!
More info
Ffowndri Skills Area and Bike Park at Coed y Brenin - Pinkbike


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Just chilling in the back of my truck w/ my son, waiting out some rain in the middle of a day of skatepark and Mexican food touring. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

Snap of me & boy #1 doing a practice lap together at the VT. State BMX Championships back in September -


----------



## Chacal (Oct 30, 2008)

*My 7y/o boy celebrating his birthday in Sycamore Canyon, Santee, California*

What a great day, my son had a blast riding, learning skills, crashing and laughing.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

this is my 10 yr old on his Framed mini sota fat bike . We did 16 miles today.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

*Two lucky kids...*

We had a bike themed Christmas this year.


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

Locotiki said:


> We had a bike themed Christmas this year.
> View attachment 951320


nice rides!


----------



## Ernest Becker (Dec 5, 2014)

*My 6-year old daughter on Spawn 16" bike, and 4-year old son on Isla 14" bike*


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok he isnt riding (hes only 1 and gets the trailer for a while yet) but this pic is awesome and hes well on his way. Stole my helmet when i got home from my last ride lol:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dbp


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

Some indoor biking since the ground is covered with snow.

My 8 year old daughter on the jump line.


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

My 5 year old son.


----------



## redgecko (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's my two boys riding with me at Gap Creek, Brisbane. There's a couple of crashes near the end of the video that big brother finds very amusing.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

*Morning ride with my youngest son*

We had a great ride last Wednesday. Only 5 deg C but plenty of sun and hardly any wind.










Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

redgecko said:


> Here's my two boys riding with me at Gap Creek, Brisbane. There's a couple of crashes near the end of the video that big brother finds very amusing.


My Youngest daughter is the same; first reaction is to laugh when she sees a wipeout. When I obce pointed out that this wasn't a very charitable act and that she should go and check that all are ok first she gave me an exasperated look and told me that everybody laughs at crashes on youtube.
The next couple of times she crashed I started laughing, she got annoyed and really didn't appreciate my comments about everybody laughs at crashing on Youtube. Got the message across though, seems to have realised that real life crashing hurts and is not the same as youtube


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello All... so great to see so many young rippers out there.

Here's a fun video I put together of my 3yo son riding skinnies, teeter totters, stairs, and mountain biking on Vancouver's North Shore. Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Cool video, thanks for sharing! Here is my 8 year old on one of the more tricky parts of our home track. Unfortunately we don't have as much elevation as most others but we just have to do with it 






Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Good vids!


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

CeUnit said:


> Hello All... so great to see so many young rippers out there.
> 
> Here's a fun video I put together of my 3yo son riding skinnies, teeter totters, stairs, and mountain biking on Vancouver's North Shore. Hope y'all enjoy!


Great vid! Thanks for sharing. Great to see him fall, get back up, and brush it off. Happy trails.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm a little bent out of shape that that kid is better than I am already.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

stom_m3 said:


> Great vid! Thanks for sharing. Great to see him fall, get back up, and brush it off. Happy trails.


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.

Here's a short clip I took shortly after compiling that video, of him riding down an entire staircase... a bit crazy and he's since been working on standing on his pedals so he doesn't get bounced around as much.


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

Beiciwr64 said:


> My 6 year old at the local jump track on his Islabike.
> Also rides a 20" on the tracks but loves his 16" bike on the jumps


Getting to grips with the Supreme 20"


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

We haven't been doing much (okay, any!) mountain bike riding lately. But, my 6 and 10 year olds just joined a triathlon team and my daughter, the 6 year old, is absolutely overjoyed with her new ride, a 20" wheel Alubike. I thought you guys would appreciate it. We don't know any road bike folks, so I'll share our excitement here. 

My son is on a Felt F24, which I'm pretty sure is in this thread, but back many pages.


----------



## bendermike (Oct 17, 2011)

Switchgrass Trail, Wilson Lake, KS EZ Loop ~4mi

3yr old
6 yr old
8yr old


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

My son in his first race last year (he is the one in front in the pic)


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

CeUnit said:


> Hello All... so great to see so many young rippers out there.
> 
> Here's a fun video I put together of my 3yo son riding skinnies, teeter totters, stairs, and mountain biking on Vancouver's North Shore. Hope y'all enjoy!


The kid has talent! Fearless! Gets back up and gets right back it, live this video!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Spring has sprung!

Awesome day riding with my son at a local mtb spot that also has a great pumptrack. (He's 10, and rides an 18" Premium for park/pumptrack/DJ stuff).










He came up with a line new in an area I was doing some fine tuning on. It's meant to ride as a big berm, but once I got shaped and packed nice and smooth, he saw step-up. Who am I to argue?

Practice run (sorry for the slo-mo)






Nailed it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Loving the pics as always - and it is lovely to see the progress they make 

Here is one of my 8 year old - we recently picked up an old Norco B-Line. He is loving the full suss.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

We had another great ride yesterday at the Zeist (NL) track. About 10 miles if mostly singletrack.




























Too bad the pancake restaurant at the starting point was closed.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

1st ride of spring from the other week, 7 miles single track. Then played around at DJ & pump track. Got do a little gate practice the other day too. Looking forward to DH parks to open in the next few weeks.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Shaky phone video FTW!


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

ProjectMayhem said:


> Here is one of my 8 year old - we recently picked up an old Norco B-Line. He is loving the full suss.


YES! He took that deep.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

RMCDan said:


> YES! He took that deep.


 

He had a Downhill race on Sunday and he won the under 10 category! He took a whole 18 seconds off his last year's time (over a sub 3 minute course) despite the torrential rain.

Loving your vids! He is smooth and has flow! How old is he?


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

ProjectMayhem said:


> Loving your vids! He is smooth and has flow! How old is he?


He turned 5 in January. I definitely never expected he would be riding this well already. It's going to be a fun summer.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

RMCDan said:


> He turned 5 in January. I definitely never expected he would be riding this well already. It's going to be a fun summer.


It is amazing how good kids are! I also have a 4 year old who blows me away with his riding.


----------



## Surtre (Apr 7, 2009)

Some pictures of our daughter with her balance bike (in chronological order):








































I can hardly wait to see how she's riding her 12"-bike. It is built and handed over but still a little bit to large.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^Those are sweet looking bikes! Took me a bit to figure out who the manufacturer was. All their bikes look killer: Supurb

Do you know if they ship to the US? Is there an english version of their website?


----------



## Surtre (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot!
Well recognized, although there isn't much left of the original bike, a Supurb BO12. :thumbsup:
Here are some more pictures.
I don't know if they ship to the US. I would suggest to ask Basti on facebook directly. Send greetings from me.


----------



## Chacal (Oct 30, 2008)

*Looking for a 20inch suspension fork.*

My son is getting to the point where he needs a suspension bike, unfortunately a full suspension bike is out of my budget so looking for alternatives is the only option at this point. Any idea/suggestion is welcome.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Great day of riding today at the open weekend at Blue Mtn park in PA.









Here is a vid of him riding today. The video doesn't do it justice on how steep and how rocky/loose some of the sections were. Progression and confidence really increased since last summer. He was able to ride all blue/intermediate runs and a couple of black diamonds. I forgot to charge the go pro, so didn't capture him riding more of the technical runs.


----------



## DrugStoreCowboy (Dec 23, 2014)

This is my 8-year old on his Gary Fisher Precalibre 24 competing in the Steaming Nostril / Running Nose race (40 km) with me back in March this year.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

My 5 year old lil ripper riding around Pleasanton BMX park and Shadow Cliffs in Pleasanton, CA...His new "big boy bike" is currently being built! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

My 12 year old hyjacked my Enduro!










Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Following my little man on his commencal supreme 24 today at Bryce Resort.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

*Mountain Biking with the Dirt Hombres. Cumberland BC Easter 2015*

My little man is 8 and has been riding for a couple of years on BC single track. Dying to get him on a 24" full sus he just needs to get bigger!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Beautiful summer's day ride in the Colne Valley, west of London.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Last Wednesday we had a nice ride. Here is my youngest son, the older one went ahead because he was much faster 










Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

dc40 said:


> Following my little man on his commencal supreme 24 today at Bryce Resort.


Nice! I don't suppose you have by any chance used the rental Kona Stinky at Bryce? I was wondering how the two bikes compare. The Stinky 24 is a pig...


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

tomson75 said:


> Nice! I don't suppose you have by any chance used the rental Kona Stinky at Bryce? I was wondering how the two bikes compare. The Stinky 24 is a pig...


No, but the Commencal Supreme 24 is a PIG too, I have done some upgrades to it, but it is still heavy @ 32 lbs. If I change out tire from DH w/ tubes and go with rocket ron tubeless could shave another 5 lbs.There is a kid that rides the KONA stinky that rips up there. The weight is not holding him back.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

dc40 said:


> No, but the Commencal Supreme 24 is a PIG too, I have done some upgrades to it, but it is still heavy @ 32 lbs. If I change out tire from DH w/ tubes and go with rocket ron tubeless could shave another 5 lbs.There is a kid that rides the KONA stinky that rips up there. The weight is not holding him back.


That's crazy...the Commencal website lists the 24 FS Supreme at 29.7lbs. I figured it weighed more though.

That kid is probably little Corey. His father runs Bike Patrol there (which I do as well). He's 11 and rips every trail there. He rides with my 10yo son when I can bring him up there...but he's not on Corey's level.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

tomson75 said:


> That's crazy...the Commencal website lists the 24 FS Supreme at 29.7lbs. I figured it weighed more though.
> 
> That kid is probably little Corey. His father runs Bike Patrol there (which I do as well). He's 11 and rips every trail there. He rides with my 10yo son when I can bring him up there...but he's not on Corey's level.


Mine is not at Corey's level yet either. I am working on mine on the drops, slowly building his confidence. Then he will be able to hit all the runs.

he is running 2013, which came in stock at almost 37 lbs. I believe the 2014 and newer frames are not as beefy, so they were able to shave some weight. They also went with air shocks for front and back vs coil.

If I had to do it over again, i would have went with lil shredder because of weight.

We will need to meet up with you one weekend.. the boy and I have both have season passes.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

This week my youngest stayed home so I could adapt to the speed of my oldest son Thomas (12 years). We had a great ride of 34.5 km with a 8.5 km ride to the 15 km trail, thus not needing the car to drive up there. The weather was amazing but the track is getting too sandy.










If everything goes according to plan my youngest boy will have a Trailcraft bike and I am sure this will change a lot for his riding

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

dc40 said:


> Mine is not at Corey's level yet either. I am working on mine on the drops, slowly building his confidence. Then he will be able to hit all the runs.
> 
> he is running 2013, which came in stock at almost 37 lbs. I believe the 2014 and newer frames are not as beefy, so they were able to shave some weight. They also went with air shocks for front and back vs coil.
> 
> ...


I work a third job up there as a bike patroller, and I bring my kid up there with me as often as I can. I'm working the race on Sunday, and the boy will probably go as well. I'll keep an eye out the for Commencal...with that color, it's hard to miss.

Bryce just got three of the new Trek Fuel EX Jr's to rent, and my 10yo got to be there first to take one out. He liked it more than the Stinky, claiming the lower weight as the best part. It's a pretty good looking bike. I'm still leaning towards getting him the new Kotori from Spawn if I can talk him into a hardtail. I like the Transition Ripcord and the Commencal for FS....but he likes the Trek, so we'll see how it plays out.

He was pretty confident on the Trek yesterday...started doing his first wooden features, and was clearing the tabletops on Brew thru easily.

Keegan's first run on the new Trek:


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

My daughter has been on two wheels not very long, not quite a year. But we recently upgraded from a 16" inch Cleary to a 20" inch Cleary. She's been doing great with these light bikes. Went for a six mile paved trail ride as soon as we picked it up.

View attachment 995879


View attachment 995880


View attachment 995881


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice family bike day yesterday.

Took my recently 11 y/o son to some trails where my dad has been heavily involved with building for a number of years. First real ride on his first really sweet trail bike and finally on 26" wheels (also thanks to grandpa, who has gone 29). First time I really felt he truly enjoyed trail riding without a chairlift involved; usually I'm pretty sure he's just humoring me, but something clicked for him yesterday and I'm psyched. No trail pics, but the rig is pretty sweet.










Did a few miles of trail riding, then hit the adjoining pumptrack to meet up with my folks and aunt visiting from Austria. Had three generations out there messing around on bikes in the dirt, and even got mom into the act, at least for a pic.

:thumbsup:














































Had a great time, went out together and chowed Mexican food, my son and I swung by the skatepark on the way home to finish out the day in style. Good frigging times I must say. (And I actually do have a right eye; I must've been blinking dust out or something in the pic )


----------



## milo8172 (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Mikey41a (Jul 5, 2015)

!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

My 8 & 9yr old's at Melrose. South Australia.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Great pics and video's! Here is a video from me and my boys (12 and almost 9) riding in Italy, Livigno area:






We rode down the red trail from the Passo di Valle Alpisella to Lago di St Giacomo di Fraele










There was a nice restaurant near the lake side where we had a plate of pasta before we tackled the next climb. In total we rode 42 km and climbed 1550 meters! Livigno is an amazing area for mountainbikers.

Kind regards,

Clemens, Thomas & Mathis


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Back home, we did a lap on our local trail Geestmerambacht. A very nice meandering trail with nice berms, a few wooden obstacles and loads of rabbits!




























In total the trail is 8 km, the ride overthere too so with the ride back it's 24 km, just right for a ride after dinner.

It was the first offroad trail Mathis did here in NL on the Trailcraft Pineridge 24 and it went very well. He managed to ride all the stunts and even rode down a steep hill he didn't dare to ride before on his 20" Hotrock. Livigno was a great (albeit hard) learning school.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

We moved to Connecticut and started racing. The kids love it and are doing well. These are my favorite pictures from the track.

My daughter in the blue, age 8.








My son, age 6.


----------



## Smurf (May 10, 2006)

*Custom Scott Spark 20 Junior build - end result*

Hi

Here's a few photos of the custom Scott Spark 20 Jr that I built with advice from folks on MTBR and singletrackworld.com. It's for my 6 year old daughter (and then her younger sister).

I really need to finish a full build write up but in short, I started with an old, fairly beaten up second hand bike and after stripping it and giving it a new powder coating (with sparkle top coat!), and then spending more time and money on it than I expected, it now looks like this.















*Spec summary*

Cockpit:

Easton MonkeyLite SL bar (cut down a little)
KCNC Flyride stem 50mm
Poshbikes nitrile grips
KCNC KR3 headset
Carbon spacers

Suspension:

RST First Air 24" fork (modified to lower ride height)
Risse Racing Astro 5 rear shock
New bearings in linkages

Crankset:

Thorn 110/74 PCD Triple Solo Alloy Crankset - Silver - 140mm
Middleburn 34T and 24T rings
Shimano UN55 68mm x 113mm BB

Gears:

X9 triggers (running 2 x 9 set up at present)
X9 medium cage rear mech
XT top pull, 31.8mm clamp (took 3 models to find one that fits)
Shimano SP41 & inner cables (frame modified to use full length outers)
SRAM hollow pin chain

Brakes:

SLX levers and calipers (shorter hoses)
KCNC 160mm & 140mm rotors
Marts M10 black cable holder

Wheels:

DT Swiss 240s front 20mm hub with QR adapters
DT Swiss 240s rear hub 
Alienation Deviant rims (32h)
Mt Zoom MTB Ti Skewers
XT 11 - 34 cassette 
Alienation rim tape
Schwalbe Mow Joe 20 x 1.85 folding tyres
Intense racing lightweight tubes

Seat & post:

Kokua (from like a bike) seat and post (soon to be changed to a Gobi XM and Thomson post as she needs a longer post)
Seat post shim
KCNC light weight QR

Custom stickers:

From [email protected]

Current weight - 10.3kg

I might move to a 1 x 9 set up so that will hopefully get it below 10kg.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

I love it - not showing my kids they would be too jealous!


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

My 2 (7 & 9) riding the pump track at the Kalamunda Circuit in Perth, Western Australia

It was my daughter's second time offroad and first time on this bike & her improvement in the hour they spent riding in circles was huge


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

My 4 year old on some dirt jumps


----------



## bikeb (Jul 24, 2015)

*My Son in the paths of the Abbaye d'Oka*


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Took my son (9) riding in Frisco, CO. The trail was beautiful. Unfortunately my son crashed. He dusted himself off and carried on. Then he crashed again on the same injury. That was the end of the ride. Still it was nice and he had fun while it lasted.


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

This photo was taken when Nicholas got the bike. It's had a few upgrades from stock, Deity stem, seatpost, clamp, new pedals, and not in the photos are maxis holly roller tyres and a Mr Fire saddle.


----------



## bikeb (Jul 24, 2015)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfJUjyc7LHA&feature=youtu.be*

The first descent of my boy with his new Opus Fever at SkiBromont


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*10km ride, 1200' of climbing/descending (a lot of hike-a-bike!)*

Pretty impressed, especially by my 6 years old son... He's going tru rocks, mud and across bridges without fear... Hum maybe not so good!!


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

I love how my older son's BMX and trail riding is intersecting now. He's raced for 2 years and is now trail riding with some friends from his age group.

Said kid with baby snake out on the trail:








Kiddo last night at the BMX track:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice rip!!!

That's awesome - made me kinda miss the racing days with my son. 
We're gonna have to squeeze in a few visits to the track this fall.


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

Labor Day weekend ride. Our local BMX track crew on a mountain bike ride. Somehow we missed a kid in this photo. Kids ages 4 to 10. 8 kids, 4 dads, 3 hours of single track, jump line, then BBQ and pool party. What more could you want?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My 11 y.o.having a good time on the intermediate jump trail at Thunder Mtn in MA yesterday.


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been on the RAC Ride Across California for a number of years. It take 5th graders from the border of California at Yuma to the beaches in San Diego. We also call it the River to Riptide. I have been doing it since 2006. My kids have continued by volunteering which allows me to continue as well. Last year was the 25th year anniversary a couple of random photos


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

*CT Fall riding with the kids.*

Took the kids riding in the CT woods today. Great fun.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

While I was loading up the ute for a ride yesterday, my son got impatient and decided to take "Ride what you have" to a whole 'nother level


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

A video and interview with my son and his friends riding at Highland on Pinkbike.

Video: The Young Rippers of Highland Bike Park - Pinkbike


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Dude - AWESOME!!!!!!!

My boy needs to hook up with your bunch.
Was that shot during one of their camps by any chance?


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

slapheadmofo said:


> Dude - AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> My boy needs to hook up with your bunch.
> Was that shot during one of their camps by any chance?


Thanks! 
This was shot in early June so about a month or so before the camps started up. All four kids have progressed so far beyond this now its unreal. We would love to hook up.  There is a growing group of groms there and they are always excited about riding with new friends.

Here are a couple of pictures of him from more recently.
On Hellion 







Sherwood Forest 








Photo Credit: Amateur Cooperative


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Just WOW!

Can't wait to show my son the vid and pics tonite. I think we're going to Thunder this w/e as it's much closer to home, but it looks like we need to get back up to Highland again sometime soon - great inspiration!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ Your kids are so much better than me already and I've been riding 23 years. LOL.


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

Midweek afternoon ride with the kids and another riding family. Ages 4-8. My 6 year old decided that he wanted to be the photographer today. I just gave him the camera and then left him alone. He chose the B&W effect and took all the shots. Not bad.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Here are two vids from yesterday's ride at Blue Mtn Resort in PA.

First vid following my 11 yr old down Miles of Smile:






Second vid is shorter following him down ewok village.


----------



## Carbonxs (Oct 21, 2015)

*My 4 year old on FS mountain bike MAD6*

I love the bamboo bikes, Based on kids bike being pretty crappy, I also set about making a bike for my 4 year old daughter and got a bit carried away. I have posted a pic of her first race bike we called the M1 (or Mad1) things have developed and she has moved onto the MAD6 which has proven a triumph in being able to go for a ride and she now keeps up.

Dave founder of CarbonXScycles.


----------



## locketirol (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello

I would like to introduce you my project for my son. It's a very small 24" bike that can be ridden from about 6years or 1,15m. Like a 29er for kids.










In the meantime, I found a small german bike company that will actually sell this bike complete or frame set. The complete bike is equipped with full SRAM GX, full carbon fibre for or RST First Air. With rigid forks, the weight is only 8kg

I hope you like it!

If you are able to speak German, you can find more info here MAX - ein sportliches und leichtes Kinderbike - VPACE Bikes and here Neues 24" Bike von Max, VPACE und mir  | MTB-News.de


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Roadie stuff !!!

Posted their MTB's a while back on this thread, since that they have started doing triathlons and duathlons. So I picked up a 42cm roadie for $250 of bicycle buy-sell on facebook, great buy with Shimano 105.

So I took them to the outdoor Velodrome to learn how to ride it, brake and change gears... and started timing them. The fastest they can do a 500m lap on their Kona Shred MTB's was 1:25, they could belt around on the roadie in 52 seconds, that was 33 seconds quicker for 500m, the kids distance on the duathlon/triathlons is 6km ride, so a potential 6 minuets quicker on the little road bike for the ride leg of their dua/tri.

So I kept an eye out and picked up another one, a Giant TCR size 44-46 for $350 with Shimano 105 again.

Both bikes are full size 700c, I bought a couple of zero reach stems, dropped the seats right down and they fit beautifully. Got a bit of room to grow too... and the speed they are growing, wont be long till they are riding my bikes.

My boys are 9 & 10 BTW


----------



## Chacal (Oct 30, 2008)

*20inch mountain bike custom built with long travel for my 7 y/o*







This bike has 100mm front travel with 2.1 front tire, flat handlebar and front disc brake. My son can't wait till Sunday to ride it.


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just finished up a 24inch Giant build fr my son, hitting the trails this weekend


----------



## Chacal (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome bike!


----------



## Chacal (Oct 30, 2008)

*First time riding with suspension fork*

My 7 y/o boy couldn't stop smiling for the rest of the day. We rode trails in San Diego many times and Big Bear few times but the last time we rode in Big Bear he complained a lot about his hands after riding a rigid 20inch street BMX bike (Haro Z20) for hours so I decided to get a 24 for with 100mm travel and put it in his Z20, also I got a front disc brake and a flat handlebar and I didn't realize that I was building a little badass. Yesterday was the first ride and was a success, enjoy the photos.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is my boy, he just turned 12 and is 4'11. I am advocate of keeping the kids on a smaller bike/wheels (24") to help build riding skills/confidence. The plan is to move him up to a Kona Process 167 this spring.

Pic from few weeks ago at the watershed in md riding the push/freeride trails.









Here is a vid from last weekend at Bryce Resort hitting one of their advance trails Pickleback to Copperhead... hitting all the drops/features. Resort open for X-mas weekend, since we had mild winter so far.


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Break time with my 6 year old on our local trail system.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Gettintheretoy said:


> Break time with my 6 year old on our local trail system.


That looks familiar. The break time that is.

PK


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

here's my little ripper, he just turned 6 last month





And another one at the house, he always has me making a little course like this


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

A not so sunny day out on Dartmoor with my 8 year old on his new Orbea Team MX24 with new lighter disc wheels and SID forks. Covered nearly 8 miles and loved his new bike.


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

Antur Stiniog DH centre with my 7 yr old on his Commencal.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Beiciwr64 said:


> Antur Stiniog DH centre with my 7 yr old on his Commencal.


Nice, he is killing it for only being 7.


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

dc40 said:


> Nice, he is killing it for only being 7.


He's had some great advice along the way!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

Playing with my 6yo in the sand

We rode about 15km that day and boy did he love it


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

And another one from that day.

Sorry, only 1 video per post:madman:


----------



## KTM250SXS (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like he's enjoying it! Is that in Wales? We're planning a riding trip down that way in the spring and my kids would love that.



Beiciwr64 said:


> Antur Stiniog DH centre with my 7 yr old on his Commencal.


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

My favorite riding buddy


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

*Liam's new ride*

My Boy's Scott Voltage Jr 20 is all setup with new wheelset and a disk brake upgrade! Took it to a group ride and it didn't disappoint!


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

After no growth all winter, my 6 year old is FINALLY tall enough for his Cleary Owl!!! I was worried at first going to cable brakes only, but so far he's taken to it just fine.... Bring on the trails!!!


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Those look like some very fun trails. I have got to get my kids out more so we can ride like this.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Our first ride of season and couldn't ask for better weather. Here is my 12 yr old on his NS Bikes Clash Jr. hitting the jumps at South Germantown jump/pumptrack park in MD. Looked good for being off the bike for winter.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Ah, we get cloud and rain and people are posting beautiful weather ...









We just completed a guided tour in the English Peak District ...
Had a blast and it didn't rain.


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

My 8 year old son Milan. www.instagram.com/Milan_DH


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Attacking the dirt roads!


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Future Enduro star!!!


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

bigstudent said:


> My 8 year old son Milan. www.instagram.com/Milan_DH


F^&k yeah!


----------



## nefariousvw (Jan 29, 2015)

Here's my daughter on her new ride. Amazing how much more interested in riding she is now that she's on a proper fitting bike that doesn't weigh a ton.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

My kids with their new bikes: Opus Fever 24" and Trek X-Caliber 9 27.5 XS. Set the Trek tubeless today. Still waiting for some parts to go 1x. Can't wait for trail centres opening (all at the same time may 21st)













View attachment 1070388


----------



## mr_paul_chang (Apr 27, 2016)

My son starting out on a used Stryder at 2 years old. He took to it immediately and I knew from that point on he loved bikes. He just turned 4 and I got him a Commencal Ramones 16, what an amazing bike. As soon as i pushed him off from the seat he started riding... amazing how kids who start out on balance bikes can figure out peddle bikes without training wheels. Anyway thanks for all the informative posts. If it were not for this forum I would have just bought a Supercycle.


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

My grandson started on a balance bike last Fall, when he was 2. Balance bikes are the way to go! I made a short video of some of his riding spots.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*This is what it is all about*


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

First ride in her new helmet and gloves


----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

Taking a break after a two hour ride on paved trails, wish we could have been off road but the weather here and our schedual....:madman:


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

*Best Father's Day*

We had a blast today!

















Must have crossed that stream a dozen of times or so, just for pure fun.

And a quick shot of the bikes. You can see I'm a DB fan!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

I've put together a handful of (mostly quick) fun videos with music of my kids (3-5 yrs old) riding... hope y'all enjoy!

Playlist is here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDuIdwYWBLtl8Xr8loAFp-H2cytzuaNrj

Here's a direct link to one of them. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

10 miles on a bike path with my kids. Really mellow ride. Not my type of riding but priceless anyway!


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## markusarulius (Mar 7, 2010)

Just got back from my first trip to the Whistler Bike Park with my 8 year old son Lucas. We mostly rode B-Line, Crank It Up, and Heart of Darkness. We would have done A-Line, but it was just too busy to safely take him down. He is riding the 20" Spawn Cycles Savage 2.0 with a new Spinner 300 air fork. He had wrist problems after 3 days of riding (like everyone who rides Whistler) but other than that I'm amazed we both got away unscathed. It was a dream come true to ride with him at the best place on earth!


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

*My little girls first single track ride*

This is my 5 year old's first single track ride with my wife keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wife bought this 24" from store that was going outta business for 21 bucks! Front wheel was taco'd, shifters were sorry and hard to turn, front der was shot, and cassette had fallen apart (bike was a return). I replaced FD, chain, brake/shifter cables, shifters (shimano trigger-type instead of ridiculous twisters!), fixed cassette, and replaced front wheel. Still less than $100. Gave it a mini-tune and now she's ready to shreddy.

My daughter is 13, but still pretty short. This bike was a great fit and when she grows out of it, no biggie.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Went to Highland Mtn last week for the first time in a while with my son (12 now). They've got a bunch of DJ terrain in addition to lift access trails; nice option, specially when my nerves had had enough of trying to keep up with the kid on the big stuff higher on the mountain.

"How about you ride some BMX so Dad can relax?" :thumbsup:

















On the moto front - he's got one-handed wheelies all day long.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

markusarulius said:


> Just got back from my first trip to the Whistler Bike Park with my 8 year old son Lucas. We mostly rode B-Line, Crank It Up, and Heart of Darkness. We would have done A-Line, but it was just too busy to safely take him down. He is riding the 20" Spawn Cycles Savage 2.0 with a new Spinner 300 air fork. He had wrist problems after 3 days of riding (like everyone who rides Whistler) but other than that I'm amazed we both got away unscathed. It was a dream come true to ride with him at the best place on earth!


Awesome, one day we will get to Whistler. My boy's new 20" is on a truck somewhere between Reno and SLC, but the damn tracking info just says "Pending" for the estimated delivery date. Pleeaaase get here by Saturday, oh please oh please oh please. I'll post more when we actually get the bike, but it's going to be awesome. I might be more excited than he is.


----------



## Velocirapido (Aug 22, 2016)

On a balance bike ride.  Don't ask we why we used safety vests but no helmets. I don't have a good answer.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

My son during a recent XC race.


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

Kiddo is growing up - took up dirt jumping on his MTB:










He also moved up to intermediate in BMX, started clipping in after this state race!


----------



## Surtre (Apr 7, 2009)

Our 4year old daughter enjoying riding her 16" bike:
















Family-rides in the woods ftw:


----------



## 213CL9 (Aug 25, 2015)

New bike for 7th bday.
Spawn Savage 20.

It's here!


Special thanks to forum member BING! for the build. 


Happy camper.




Quick ride. Minor adjustments to be made.


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, are those really 20" wheels? On the pics they do look like 24" for sure!


----------



## 213CL9 (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought the same thing when I looked at the pics. Maybe it's the angle?...
But I can assure u that the tires are indeed 20x1.95


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

This past weekend Weston did his first strider race at the BMX track. He is just 2 yrs old (25 months, he has been riding for 12 months now). We went Friday night to spectate the Nationals and play around and he demanded, "My bike race NOW!" so we signed him up for Saturday. He had fun.






I was shocked he was one of the only kids without a FF helmet. We now have that on the list for Xmas! :thumbsup:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Picked up the new 2017 Meta 20 and hit the Whistler bike park for their season end.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

My 8 year old


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Jungle singletrack!! The best kind.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

whybotherme said:


> This past weekend Weston did his first strider race at the BMX track. He is just 2 yrs old (25 months, he has been riding for 12 months now). We went Friday night to spectate the Nationals and play around and he demanded, "My bike race NOW!" so we signed him up for Saturday. He had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A full face helmet and set of gloves will save many tears and be a good investment. Fly, Fox, Kali and THH all make good light options with reasonable ventilation. 
A set of elbow pads will also be worth the investment once he starts moving a bit faster.

My 7 year old has been wearing a full face helmet since he was 2. He likes it and chooses it over his TLD A1 lid. He was wearing it at a birthday party at a local indoor skate park on Friday night when another kid asked why. His reply - "Its really comfy and I like my teeth". The bike specific full face helmets are comfortable, light and not too hot.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Made it to the top!!!!!!!!!!!*

* Just made it up a major climb!*


----------



## FowlerWheels (Nov 23, 2016)

New to the forum! My little 7 year old on a 15 mile ride a few weeks ago. Proud of him and glad to find fellow parents excited to get their kids in the woods on two wheels!










Finishing his last race of his first season!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice ! Get them kids out there.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just got around to rendering this latest trip away we had, I was doing the 205km Flinders Outback Epic, kids were supporting and enjoying themselves.
1080 HD available.






Just built them new bikes, only finished a few weeks ago.

27.5 On-One frame
Rockshox 30 Gold TK 27.5 forks
Vittoria Creed 27.5 wheels
SLX 1 x 11 groupset
SLX/XT Brakes
Maxxis Aspen TR EXO Tyres
Selle Italia saddles
PRO components bars and seatpost
On-One Stem & Grips


----------



## kave (Jan 7, 2013)

My 8.5 year old son on his christmas present, Islabike Creig 26".
Bicycle stores are really bad when it comes to childrens bikes in Sweden, all of them has three gears front etc. This is 1x10 and comes with 26" wheels:


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

A pic from yesterday's rip through the local trails. He loves his little electric moto! Funny, it is only when he stops riding that I am reminded he just had his 2nd birthday. Love watching him shred!


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

couple of pics and vids (at the time he was 12, 3rd season mtb) from this past summer.

















Vid 1 - Drop from pic above:





Vid 2 - step-up


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

whybotherme said:


> A pic from yesterday's rip through the local trails. He loves his little electric moto! Funny, it is only when he stops riding that I am reminded he just had his 2nd birthday. Love watching him shred!
> 
> View attachment 1113701


That smile.


----------



## mychel0620 (Oct 5, 2016)

Me and the kiddo went to a local trail. Her 2nd time on the new bike and she did great!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

My 1.5year old daughter already striding a Spawn Tengu.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

my 2.5 year old yesterday at the skate park.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

What the heck, our feet are soaked anyway... Why not selfie in the middle of the creek after his first creek crossing!


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

My 3 at Valmont Bike Park in Boulder, CO




























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

RMCDan said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Still loves his Cleary Owl!


----------



## JTW (Oct 14, 2004)

My son on his 8th birthday, enjoying the first trail ride on his awesome Trailcraft Pineridge 24.


----------



## Damask (Apr 7, 2017)

RMCDan said:


>


Oh WOW! Amazing!


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

My biggest daughters (almost) finished bike. Weight at the moment is 21,8lbs (9,9kg) with pedals. I would like to change the crankset and BB to a Deore HT. That would require me to cut, drill and tap but that is ok because it would shave a lot of weight. Might change the skewers to some chinese titanium too.

The spec is:
Scott Voltage JR frame, powdercoated metallic blue according to my daughters wishes.
Alienation Deviant 24" (id25) rims with Shimano LX hubs, DT Rev spokes and alu nipples.
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24" tires
Schwalbe SV7C tubes
Easton Haven Carbon Riser bar, cut down to ~580mm
KCNC Flyride 60mm stem
ZEE rear derailleur (short cage is nice for ground clearance)
ZEE shifters
SLX 11-36 cassette
On One NW 30t chainring
Raw BBG bashguard
Suntour JR Crankset with Shimano BB, square taper
Deore brakes and rotors
Chinese ESI copies
Chinese headset
Chinese seatpost clamp
Chinese Carbon seatpost
Velo saddle
Wellgo flat pedals


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

RMCDan said:


>


Man that is nutts ! Lil bloke is a ripper. Well done dad !


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Gilgo said:


> . I would like to change the crankset and BB to a Deore HT. That would require me to cut, drill and tap but that is ok because it would shave a lot of weight.
> 
> Suntour JR Crankset with Shimano BB, square taper


A lot less than you think... unless you find some really old Deore they are hollow so you end up with Zee which has a boat anchor spindle .... you save on the BB but the spindle makes up for most of the savings

At 140mm there's about 20g between a UN55 with cut down SRAM 600s and HT2 BB and cut down Zee cranks.

I'm considering cutting some anyway and then filling the cranks with aluminium epoxy that can be machines and tapped if I hit the hollow part ...


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

The current setup (crank+BB) weighs 941g.

A BB for a 24mm axle about 100g. An uncut Deore crank (non hollow forged but with 24mm axle) weighs about 650g, plus BB would be ~750g in total. 

So I would guess in total it should shave ~300g when cut down. 

For a kid I think a cut down SLX crankset might work to even though they are hollow forged. Should work to fill the end with epoxy. That would shave 50g extra over a Deore crankset.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Gilgo said:


> The current setup (crank+BB) weighs 941g.
> 
> A BB for a 24mm axle about 100g. An uncut Deore crank (non hollow forged but with 24mm axle) weighs about 650g, plus BB would be ~750g in total.
> 
> ...


Weighed cut SRAM (to 140mm) + NW chainring + BB and end screws was 860g .. UN55 (118mm) by itself is about 300g from memory..

Weighed uncut 165 mm Zee (albeit with plastic bags still on ) + BB was 898g .. of course you are cutting off the heavier pedal mounts (I seem to remember these with the cut-off were about 25g each .. ) so that's 848g if memory serves on the weight of the cut off parts

So a rather disappointing 12g or so.. though I suspect rather overspecced for my 7yr old... I doubt he is going to break them anytime soon ...

I've got the cut-offs and the scale in the shed but its chucking it down...(and the Deore cranks are inside) but I'll give them all a weigh


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

my boy has been begging to ride the pedal bike that was waiting for him to be able to reach the ground. his Strider and Stacyc have tons of miles on them and he started riding the 50cc with training wheels so I figured it was time to let him loose on the pedals....


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

*Moab*

My boys are 11 and 9 and we have been doing a spring trip to Moab for the last three years. This year was the best by far. The boys' skill levels have really improved, with my oldest able to clean all the climbs on Slickrock.

This is going to be a good summer.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

My 13 yr old on his new ride.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Just to flip things for a moment... Here are a couple of pics taken by my 10yo while riding together... He is becoming quite the skilled action photographer!


















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

Gunnar-man said:


> My boys are 11 and 9 and we have been doing a spring trip to Moab for the last three years. This year was the best by far. The boys' skill levels have really improved, with my oldest able to clean all the climbs on Slickrock.
> 
> This is going to be a good summer.


That's so great! We were just at Moab for the first time last week.

This is Rowan, 4.5, at Dead Horse Point State Park--what a fun time!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Carbonxs (Oct 21, 2015)

*New 20" carbon dually first hit out - race win for my 8yo*

We have just finished putting together the first Series II Mad6 kids bike. This time we have gone all the way with new full carbon dual suspension frame (new dedicated tooling) new front air shock and new lightweight carbon rims. The bike carriers XT brakes on front and rear (140mm) and 10 speed xt/ZEE setup. On the first race hit out, my daughter won the local under 10's Flight Centre Mini Epic race ( that makes 4x gold and 1x silver in 5 years on a MAD6 ). It is still in pre-release (although one went to Europe a week ago for an urgent order )

We will copy details on release as it happens;

Dave


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Rode some jungle singletrack with my two girls this morning. They had a really good ride.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

My 12 year old son on his Stache 9


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

bigstudent said:


> My 8 year old son Milan. www.instagram.com/Milan_DH


Dayum! Very nice!


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

*My 9 y.o. & his bikes*

Just put m 9 y.o. son's new Raleigh Tokul 24 together for the street and bike paths; he'll use his DB Spinter 24 for the rougher stuff. The Tokul looks bigger in the first pic, but the SOH is actually lower:


----------



## Bob3 (Jul 26, 2017)

*This is what it is all about!*

My 5 year old cried today on the way home from our ride, after 4 days in a row on the same trail system, and about 50 miles of singletrack. She has to go to kindergarten tomorrow, and we don't have time to ride.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

My 3yr 3mo old wanted to ride his "super fast bike" at the pump track, this was his first time on the 18" on the pump track. He has ridden his Strider and Stacyc on the same track previously. Wouldn't touch his Stacyc this time, so I guess the theory that electric bikes or throttle twisting takes away from their desire to pedal. He rode at least 30 laps, crashed a few times, got some bumps and scrapes, and loved every second of it.














and the slow bike that mom lets him ride (because she can't keep up while running with the baby in the stroller if he rides the 18")


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Some quick videos of my sessioning a rock roller with my Son on the bike. He loves getting out with me. He will be 2 in April and is just now getting tall enough to stand over his Balance Bike.






And a Slo-Mo


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

first time going down the start ramp at the BMX track. for a 3 year old he handled it well. needs to learn to ride higher on the berms and carry more speed, but i am super proud of my little 3 year old!







:thumbsup:


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Ripcord Rocks!*

My son's moved up from his 20" Supreme to a 24" Transition Ripcord.
It's a lovely, well balanced bike! :thumbsup:









Getting to grips with the bigger wheels!

[video]https://www.pinkbike.com/video/484049/[/video]


----------



## minidriver (Feb 10, 2018)

this is my 9yo daughters little polygon relic

24" forks are hard to come by here in australia, and the standard fork was absolute trash, if not outright dangerous.

So it now has a 26" 100mm manitou m30 ($199) which will be lowered to 80mm if I can find the spacers anywhere, or diy it. The head angle on the bike was v. steep originally, at 73 degrees, so I'm not too concerned about slackening it off, my daughter isn't the type to do massive drops! I just can't stomach a bike with a 2.5kg lump of bendy steel on the front end!

It's getting an alloy stem and alloy bars to replace the steel, and will look for an ally seat post also. currently weighs in at 13.2kg, 29lbs. will be happy to get it below 13kg.

When I get new brakes for my bike I'll transfer my BR-M365s to the little polygon.

Oh I have replaced the brake line with a longer one and routed it between the fork and wheel since this photo was taken.









Older daughters bike is a polygon Xtrada 6 in teal (it needs an alloy air fork), and mine is the blue Polygon Entiat TR6 (also needs an upgraded alloy fork). Nice bikes all up for the prices I paid!


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)




----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

@Lemonaid I can't see that photo in the original post, maybe it's too large? Oddly it seems to show up on the reply options. 

Also, it's so great to see so many kids riding trails! Do you all find yourself continuously nudging (gently, of course  ) other parents to get their kids riding -- either at all, or out on trails? 

My son's five and only the friends we've made at the BMX track also ride bikes! 

As an aside, I'm excited to see quite a few of your kids rocking full-face helmets. We've recently started wearing those even on our (mtb) road rides-- as I realized we're constantly jumping on/off things! A set of elbow pads/gloves + FF helmet = no big deal on that inevitable spill! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## mtbwithkids (Apr 7, 2018)

*This Guy*


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

With the GoPro chesty strapped.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Found a 24" Kona Hula on the cheap local to me in AK.
Stripped it down and did a frame/wheelset up build with new&part bin parts.
Shaved 6#s off the stock build. The kid approves


----------



## IIIypa (Mar 13, 2009)

*son 2016-2018*


----------



## smcnair (Jul 26, 2010)

*Very Tricked out Early Rider Belter*

Got a little carried away on my son's Early rider belter 3s...
















Custom anodized on my kitchen countertop...







Anodized flash bolt coming out of the pedals to make him fast








Tubeless setup and just about every part, nut and bolt customized.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

How to motivate your kid to learn to ride a bike.


----------



## BrandonWhitney19 (Aug 27, 2018)

Well the Schwinn 2.4 speedster lasted 16 years. My first 4 kids have learned to mountain bike on this bike. Time to replace with another fork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genes1s (Sep 10, 2017)

Goverment Camp Mount Hood trail.









Going down on Lower Hide and Seek at Sandy Ridge. This trail section is the best. Fast flowing single track that stretches about 2 miles down (3.5 from the top but we didn't make it to the top).


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

We haven't posted for some time...still riding though


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

*Learning how to ride the pump track*


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

*a few more*























My favorite...
She loves helping other kids and making friends.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

indianadave said:


> My favorite...
> She loves helping other kids and making friends.
> View attachment 1223874


lol, she's got the "chill at the end of the trail" position DOWN!


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

First ride for my 7 year old daughter

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masont (Nov 10, 2010)

My 3 year old started asking me where the bike races were, so I took her to the track, they've got a kiddie race to do. The race rained out, but I got this picture, so I'm calling it a win.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

Quick kid-directed photo op while shredding his favorite local trail (Apex in Golden).









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

At 6 months he's still a little ways away from actually being able to roll (walking first would help), be he was pretty excited to sit on it and have me push him around!


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Not a picture, but my 11 year old hit his biggest drop yesterday:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

hogfly said:


> Not a picture, but my 11 year old hit his biggest drop yesterday:


Sick!


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Let's the adventure and many years of memories begin!


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Built a bike rack with some 2x4 to give the kids some organization in the garage.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mendne (Dec 28, 2018)

*Finally Built*


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Another video (on instagram) of little dude hitting a big step up as well as a drop and some jumps.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Btb3DEmnVQF/


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

*Morning ride in the snow*

A morning's ride through snow in the backyard:

Older brother decides he wants to ride his balance bike (before this he was zipping around the driveway while we were shoveling):








Younger brother sees and decides he wants to go out too (but doesn't want to put his bike down or wait to get winter gear on):








I open the door and he goes out as-is (quickly deciding that it would be better to come back in and get properly dressed up):








Back out in snow pants / coat / boot / gloves:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

First post in a while.

We just did our second trip to the arguably best MTB trail destination in Australia, Derby in Tasmania.

Grabbed a load of GoPro footage and got around to putting some of it into a video.

By the talk, it looks like we are heading back this year again....

My boys are 11 & 12 (where did those years go) riding Kona Kula hardtails.

4K resolution available.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice! You’ve got a couple of smooth, fast riders there. Some of those rock rolls and pretty steep!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Man, they are flyers ! They scare the crap out of me already, no fear, no fear of the consequences... how it is to be young and sponsored by dad 😃


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

When mine harasses me about not hitting the stuff he’s riding, I remind him that I have to go to work on Monday to pay for the bike he’s riding.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

hogfly said:


> When mine harasses me about not hitting the stuff he's riding, I remind him that I have to go to work on Monday to pay for the bike he's riding.


I used to hit big stuff, went all singlespeed and fatbike for a few years... then they egged me on... "Dad can you do that jump"... err yes I used to. Now got a big bike and showing them Dad is still a cool bloke, dont know when its going to catch up with me... my invisible line is stretched to impress my young blokes.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

ozzybmx said:


> I used to hit big stuff, went all singlespeed and fatbike for a few years... then they egged me on... "Dad can you do that jump"... err yes I used to. Now got a big bike and showing them Dad is still a cool bloke, dont know when its going to catch up with me... my invisible line ihttps://forums.mtbr.com/newreply.php?p=13998788&noquote=1s stretched to impress my young blokes.


I'm getting a bigger bike with modern suspension, soon, which may make me somewhat braver. My 11yo is hitting pretty big stuff though (videos up above in this thread), and I'm not sure I'll ever catch up to him or that I want to.

Also, Tazzy looks sick. My wife's family are all from Cairns, so we've spent a bit of time up in N. QLD, but we haven't been down that way. Hope to get over to Australia again one of these days... but flights aren't cheap.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> I used to hit big stuff, went all singlespeed and fatbike for a few years... then they egged me on... "Dad can you do that jump"... err yes I used to. Now got a big bike and showing them Dad is still a cool bloke, dont know when its going to catch up with me... my invisible line is stretched to impress my young blokes.


One day soon, when my kids eventually (maybe much sooner than expected) surpass my advanced-level riding skills and expert-level skiing skills, I'll be both super proud and yet so sad to be left behind.  :sad:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

hogfly said:


> I'm getting a bigger bike with modern suspension, soon, which may make me somewhat braver.


It does, the bike asks for more, sucks up terrain and makes hitting jumps easy.



hogfly said:


> Also, Tazzy looks sick. My wife's family are all from Cairns, so we've spent a bit of time up in N. QLD, but we haven't been down that way. Hope to get over to Australia again one of these days... but flights aren't cheap.


No expense spared by the council in Derby, they employed 3 pro trailbuilders as 'council workers' and bought them all the gear, these blokes spend all day, everyday building and maintaining the trails in Derby.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

CeUnit said:


> One day soon, when my kids eventually (maybe much sooner than expected) surpass my advanced-level riding skills and expert-level skiing skills, I'll be both super proud and yet so sad to be left behind.  :sad:


Yes, but they will be a few years yet till they are in control... mine can be as fast in places, but when I watch them, it's just flat out 'no fear' speed... relying on the old bloke to pick them up and usher them off to hospital.


----------



## Fahrvergkevin (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

He’s kind of moving beyond “kid,” but here’s some new video of my 11 year old.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bv0Mc-dAiwr/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1qqhcis87nd9j


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

hogfly said:


> He's kind of moving beyond "kid," but here's some new video of my 11 year old.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bv0Mc-dAiwr/


We are in NW Arkansas as well. Your kid can rip. So so so lucky to be in a place with this biking infrastructure. I have kids that are 8, 5 and 2. So many top kids riding bikes to keep them challenged and look up to. Great vids! Keep em coming.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

nwa bike dad said:


> We are in NW Arkansas as well. Your kid can rip. So so so lucky to be in a place with this biking infrastructure. I have kids that are 8, 5 and 2. So many top kids riding bikes to keep them challenged and look up to. Great vids! Keep em coming.


This place is definitely amazing and starting to produce some awesome riders, in all disciplines. I feel the same way about my kid having older kids who are paving the way and pushing him. I'm just really happy that he really loves riding as much or more than I do, and I hope that it lasts.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's a couple more of my 11 year old on some big hits:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bw0LB29pPzl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BwLcN_ehlOG/


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

*MTB Skills class*

Short clip from a local MTB skill class that I took my son to over the weekend:





At 4, he was the youngest rider there and I was a little concerned with how he'd do with more riding on grass and standing up, but he did pretty well at going along with what all the other kids were doing.

Everything was going pretty well until severe thunderstorms rolled in and we got rained out (even after that, he still had fun taking shelter with the other kids).


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Spending a week or so out west. Had a couple of good days of park riding in Crested Butte. Heading to Angel Fire in the morning. My kid is on the orange Stance (might be time to get a bigger bike) and a buddy he met is on the yellow Commencal. Both riders are 11 years old.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BzrEFVbHGYK/


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

*My youngest at Griffin Bike Park in Terrahaute last Sunday*

Took my youngest (6 years old) to Griffin Bike Park.
Rode a few laps around the kiddie loop.. No problem.
rode countless laps around the pump track... No problem.
Decided to hit the "beginner" trail.
It was brutal.
Big roots on steep climbs... rode about a mile into it hoping it would get better, but it never did, so turned around and went back to the pump track and skills area.
The volunteers there admitted the beginner trail had eroded away, and exposed many more roots than they wanted on it.
They are working on plans for a more beginner friendly beginner trail
Had a blast anyway.


----------



## eric0919 (May 19, 2008)

Did you try the little kids trail at griffin? It's pretty flat. My 7 year old daughter is racing the dual slalom and pump track this weekend. There were two other similar aged girls there last time.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes. Hence the "kiddy loop". It was fun for a couple laps, but was too easy for her and got a little boring.
We were going to come this weekend, and maybe even camp out there, but it looks like scheduling conflicts... Too bad. Our girls would probably get along great!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Took the family (youngest daughter and my wife) and some friends riding in a forest reserve. Not photo but video!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazvanP (Sep 22, 2018)

My 9 years old son on his VPACE 26 inch MTB


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

I haven't posted up one of my kid's edits in a while. His jumping game is really coming along.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4-Cpcnpx4o/


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My daughter got a Haro for Christmas , now the family all has mountain bikes


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

First night ride with my 6 year old son. On his new 20" gt stomper. He enjoyed it!


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

*My kid made a short vid of his current favourite trails*


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Steve-XtC said:


>


Nice one, Steve! The boy looks fast, especially for a 10 year old. Some great cornering in the first part of that vid.

I finally got mine to stop jumping long enough to try to get some speed videos the other day with pretty good results. Trying to get him prepped for enduro season.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8EWkDXH3x8/


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

hogfly said:


> Nice one, Steve! The boy looks fast, especially for a 10 year old. Some great cornering in the first part of that vid.


Yeah, he can't make his mind up.... his speed can get insane some days other's he seems to just cruise. Most the insane stuff isn't on video as its either follow cam where he drops me or places you can't stand without loads of planning..



> I finally got mine to stop jumping long enough to try to get some speed videos the other day with pretty good results. Trying to get him prepped for enduro season.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B8EWkDXH3x8/


Yeah, mine is now officially old enough for the local enduro series.. if he can be bothered. He seems happy just having fun this year.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Steve-XtC said:


> Yeah, he can't make his mind up.... his speed can get insane some days other's he seems to just cruise. Most the insane stuff isn't on video as its either follow cam where he drops me or places you can't stand without loads of planning..
> 
> Yeah, mine is now officially old enough for the local enduro series.. if he can be bothered. He seems happy just having fun this year.


Mine doesn't really seem to have that killer "racer instinct" as of yet, either. Very similar in that he can be fast at times, but then he's really slow at others. I'm not much of a racer, either, so he comes by it honest. This is his first year on a real team with older racers who can coach him some on racecraft.

He'd just as soon spend a full day at the skatepark on his BMX or sessioning a set of dirt jumps and learning new tricks as working on his speed. Doesn't really matter to me, though, I just love having something we both enjoy doing together.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Great vids you guys. Boys are ripping!


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

hogfly said:


> Mine doesn't really seem to have that killer "racer instinct" as of yet, either. Very similar in that he can be fast at times, but then he's really slow at others. I'm not much of a racer, either, so he comes by it honest. This is his first year on a real team with older racers who can coach him some on racecraft.
> 
> He'd just as soon spend a full day at the skatepark on his BMX or sessioning a set of dirt jumps and learning new tricks as working on his speed. Doesn't really matter to me, though, I just love having something we both enjoy doing together.


That's cool he's joined a team, regardless! Great to see y'all's kids ripping!

Of course, in all this, the best is that our kids are riding! But man I wish my son would race-- I'd love to see him win all the things I never did, lol. He's good and he's fast, and best is he still likes riding with me!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Not exactly on our bikes, but some indoor "mountain biking" with my kids:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159289862723332



Winter weather here has been pretty miserable of late, so the basic idea is to watch YouTube POV footage and try to "ride" along with the video.

My younger son is in the middle on the rocking bike, just pedaling along and pumping as he sees fit (still working on getting him to pedal forwards).

My older son and I have PVC bars filled with water -- as we turn or shift weight around, the intent is that the water sloshing around to resist movement is similar to handling the weight of the bike & impacts of obstacles on the trail.

Mine uses parallel 48" sections of 1" and 2" pipe, with the 1" on top for grip and the 2" below to be able to hold more water. (~7.7 lbs, including 3 lbs of water). Tried an earlier iteration using ball bearings for weight, but it didn't react as quickly to movement, was far noisier, and was more expensive to build.

My younger son's bar has 24" of 3/4" pipe for grip in the middle, with 15" sections of 2" pipe at each end (~4.5 lbs total, forgot to measure the weight before adding water).

I've added in a balance board for myself to make it feel a little more realistic leaning through turns -- still on the lookout for a cheap one for the kids to use too.

Basing the general idea on a combination of looking into the RipRow and some articles I'd read a while back on how downhill performance is related more closely to grip strength than pedaling endurance:
https://www.bikejames.com/strength/the-science-of-going-downhill-faster/


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, you really need an indoor skatepark in your area.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

hogfly said:


> He'd just as soon spend a full day at the skatepark on his BMX or sessioning a set of dirt jumps and learning new tricks as working on his speed. Doesn't really matter to me, though, I just love having something we both enjoy doing together.


This is where we ended up after a few years of racing BMX. So much time spent wasted standing around waiting, finally one day my son asked if we can just go ride instead. Things got a lot more fun after that.

These day, I rarely can get him out on a pedal bike, but he puts a ton of hours riding moto toys. I'm hopeful that he comes back around full circle when he gets older, like a lot of riders I know.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Man, you really need an indoor skatepark in your area.


We do have a few, but they're pretty small and more skate focused - most of the bmx riders seem to follow a few set lines and it's tough for kids to experiment on the smaller stuff in the middle without cutting someone off.

Also kind of tough to get there and back in between when I get home from work and bedtime.

As they get a bit more experienced riding and bedtimes shift a bit later it should open up our options a bit.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice! If we let my son go to the moto route, he'd be all over it, too. 

I grew up living out in the country on 3-wheelers and quads, but we don't really have the land access around here to make them a convenient option like MTBs.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

TimTucker said:


> We do have a few, but they're pretty small and more skate focused - most of the bmx riders seem to follow a few set lines and it's tough for kids to experiment on the smaller stuff in the middle without cutting someone off.


Yeah, it's tough to teach little kids skatepark etiquette (and sometimes tough to find a park where the majority of people use it).

They tend to not get the whole take turns/go in order/don't snake lines thing until they get run over a few times. There's also a lot of non-verbal communication going on; I found I had to really spend a fair amount of time riding parks myself before I figured it out well enough to teach my son how to be a cool grom, not a worm. One of the best hints to give a kid learning how to ride in a park is 'watch the scooter kids and DON'T do what they're doing'.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

20 months old and he loves bikes. Not quite big enough to sit on the seat yet but he still likes walking it all over. Its all basement biking for now during winter.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

New edit from my grom.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8_YUziH4AJ/


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Class... (music as well  ) - love the whip it too far part... mine does that then asks why he can't use my best wheels


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Steve-XtC said:


> Class... (music as well  ) - love the whip it too far part... mine does that then asks why he can't use my best wheels


:thumbsup:

He's gotten so much better at bringing his whips back in... but he "was trying to go big" according to him.

As for music... he said that he makes himself do one non-rap edit for every 2 rap edits. At least he's got some kind of rules and principles, I suppose. :skep:


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Yeah. Feel spammy since this thread isn't very active... but what else do we have to do?
First one is some jumping and him working on his jibs.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Ugn8_nlRr/

Second one is a flow trail near our house and some steep stuff he's building in the woods behind our house in anticipation of a complete shutdown of all the trails:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-hP2YJnoM5/

Third one is a day at the pump track with his mates pre-Covid.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9weIXMH1j7/

Hope it brightens your day and makes you think of when we can all ride in groups again.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

hogfly said:


> Hope it brightens your day and makes you think of when we can all ride in groups again.


Thanks - that was awesome!

Kid's a ripper!!!


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

slapheadmofo said:


> Thanks - that was awesome!
> 
> Kid's a ripper!!!


Thanks! He's definitely passed me in all skills but climbing and endurance, and his technical climbing has probably gotten better than mine. This quarantine has been really hard on him because he's super social, but being able to get out and build and ride at our house has been a life (and sanity) saver.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

*Latest build*

The title says "mountain or road bike" but mostly what I see is mountain bikes. So here's some road bike to balance it out.









There are starting to be some decent mountain options out there for kids, but still mostly in the over-7 age range. I see very, very little options for road bikes for kids, and nothing reasonable in the <7yo except junk. I had to build from scratch, not only frame but also hubs and cranks. The rear hub is 75mm OLN. Front hub is 60mm. The chainline is only 25mm. Total weight ready to ride is about 8lb. Most of the weight is still in the wheels and chain. The frame is only 690g. The whole crankset weighs about 200g.






























This is an update for my son's 7th birthday. The previous version was for when he was 4, and used heavier parts, but it is still under 10lb. Little sister rides this one now:









Hardest part with doing this is rims and tires. The lightest rims I could find are still 290g each. I would have done a 16 or 18 inch, but the wheels would have actually been heavier based on the parts I could find.

I have 3 kids over 4 now, so I was going to build a 3rd one like these, but it's already tough to handle 2 of them swarming around. Next project is a similar tandem. The tandem will have discs and gears. I have most of the parts done now; should be ready by summer.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow, these bikes deserves its own thread! Can you post further details in the frame building sub forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

My little guy is 4 and has been taking off on the trails. He is still bouncing back and forth between pedaling and scooting like a balance bike, but always asks to go to the trails. He's definitely hooked on the sport


----------



## weevie (Dec 2, 2011)

*mini kicker*

My boy is just over 4.5. I made a lightweight mini kicker yesterday so he could have fun in the park that has all the kiddy play stuff closed still after 3 months..Given the bike is more than half his weight he is doing a half decent job of trying to lever up the front end with just a flat grass run up.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

The boy was off his bike for 6 weeks or so with two broken wrists. He's fully recovered and back at it. Here's his latest with some big sends from Angelfire bike park:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CB8PDYmnBMD/


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

As motivation for those of you with kids still in the learning stages, I thought I'd post a pic my daughter. Bikes have always been a part of my kids' life, but we've never turned it into anything serious. They just ride with us when they feel like it, progressing from sitting in a Burley on paved trails to becoming competent riding partners.

Jenna (15) at her first bike race of any type, where she placed 2nd for women. She was coming along to watch me race and decided she'd give it a shot herself...I'm in the green helmet in the middle.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

That's awesome, baker!

We are blessed to have an activity that we can share with our kids, and that we'll be able to continue to share with them for a long time.


----------



## Thatmountaindad (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey All! I'm new here, but absolutely loved lurking through this thread seeing all the family biking action. I'm not a huge mtn biker myself but I am getting more and more into it as my kids get older! It's just such a fun way to spend time together as a family.

I wanted to share this video I made of an amazing biking place in Burns Lake, BC. It such a family friendly place to ride! Happy Trails!


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Thatmountaindad said:


> Hey All! I'm new here, but absolutely loved lurking through this thread seeing all the family biking action. I'm not a huge mtn biker myself but I am getting more and more into it as my kids get older! It's just such a fun way to spend time together as a family.
> 
> I wanted to share this video I made of an amazing biking place in Burns Lake, BC. It such a family friendly place to ride! Happy Trails!


Awesome! Keep making those memories and raising them right!


----------



## OlavMe (Nov 5, 2017)

*Steel AM hardtail 10y-old*

After I moved my son from a slack 24" mtb (hotrock w/26 fork and angleset) to an XC lightweight 26" (9kg) he lost t0o much confidence at the trail. After searching hi and low for alternatives, i ended up with this build. NS surge, Rockshox pike (130mm), boxtwo 1x11 and a dropper post. The weight isn't too bad (12-13kg). But my expensive lesson learned is, geometry is far more important than weight.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

OlavMe said:


> After I moved my son from a slack 24" mtb (hotrock w/26 fork and angleset) to an XC lightweight 26" (9kg) he lost t0o much confidence at the trail. After searching hi and low for alternatives, i ended up with this build. NS surge, Rockshox pike (130mm), boxtwo 1x11 and a dropper post. The weight isn't too bad (12-13kg). But my expensive lesson learned is, geometry is far more important than weight.


I went the same route... My son is really stepping up his riding this year with his RSD Middlechild. For reference he's 5'5'' and the bike is around 14kg.


----------



## OlavMe (Nov 5, 2017)

LewisQC said:


> I went the same route... My son is really stepping up his riding this year with his RSD Middlechild. For reference he's 5'5'' and the bike is around 14kg.


Wow what a bike! Never heard about RSD before... My son is 4'8" but will def. consider their Middlechild when its time to move him up to 650b.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

OlavMe said:


> Wow what a bike! Never heard about RSD before... My son is 4'8" but will def. consider their Middlechild when its time to move him up to 650b.


I bought this one last fall in discount for my 13 years old daughter. At the beginning of our riding season, I found out it was too small for her (she's already 5'8''). So I built her a medium Commencal Meta HT (lighter but stiffer frame than the MC). I was lucky my son is that tall for an 11 years old... From now on, I can just buy new frames as they keep growing and just switch parts...

I would love to get one myself to complement my Ripmo... One day...


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Little man is crushing the balance bike so much so that we bit the bullet and ordered a 14" Spawn Yoji. Not to much motivation to pedal yet but I think when he's bigger next spring (not even 2 1/2 yet) he'll be ready to go. All in all a good summer of bike riding!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesto (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's my 5yo enjoying his new bike, Early Rider Hellion 20". We have more bike pictures and a review here https://unluckypete.com/2020/07/early-rider-hellion-20-long-term-review/


----------



## Pesto (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Probably some of my last posts for my kid in this forum, since he just turned 13 and isn't really a "kid" by rider age any longer. Here are a couple of edits he put together from our trip to Angel Fire last week.

He's on the Status and his buddy is on the Transition:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF4fVcdn7P1/

Not me offering dad commentary in this one... I'm the silent dude with full face and goggles on in background.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF9m6CWnD5Z/

These kids are so freaking lucky to have dads who love to ride and us dads are so lucky to have kids who love to ride... and we all get to take long weekend trips to ride together.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

hogfly said:


> Probably some of my last posts for my kid in this forum


Don't you dare!


----------



## earlan357 (Oct 16, 2020)

*First trail on a 24"*

The last time we rode this mellow XC trail he was on his XTC 20. He needed to walk multiple times and was getting frustrated by medium sized roots/rocks and a few 5% climbs. Picked up a barely used Hotrock 24 last week. Swapped the 152mm 32T cranks for alloy 140mm and a 30T oval chainring. I modded the 35mm Suntour fork for 77mm of usable travel, and added an air dropper post and a new seat. Now he "has a bike like dad" and has a lot more confidence. He only got hung up once when he tried to bulldoze over a rock with the dropper up and managed to nearly bottom out the fork. Little man is hooked and I'm loving having a new riding buddy.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

After learning to go down the stairs at a nearby church parking lot the other day my son decided he wanted to make a tutorial:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG3DNSPHvmiNR_Pqc-vat5uDuBByuLViRlVAaI0/


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

My oldest turned 2 in June and has been starting to pick up pedaling. watching him learn is more exciting than riding!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

TimTucker said:


> After learning to go down the stairs at a nearby church parking lot the other day my son decided he wanted to make a tutorial:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CG3DNSPHvmiNR_Pqc-vat5uDuBByuLViRlVAaI0/


Your account is set to Private FYI.
If you want to share stuff, need to make it public.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

kyle_vk said:


> My oldest turned 2 in June and has been starting to pick up pedaling. watching him learn is more exciting than riding!


2? That's crazy; good for him.

(Stay outta the way Dad!) :lol:


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Your account is set to Private FYI.
> If you want to share stuff, need to make it public.


Should be fixed now - haven't really played around with Instragam much, but figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

TimTucker said:


> Should be fixed now - haven't really played around with Instragam much, but figured I'd give it a try.


Works now!
Good tips!
:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> 2? That's crazy; good for him.
> 
> (Stay outta the way Dad!) :lol:


Your telling me! I honestly didn't think he'd quite pick it up this fall, but he's quite coordinated and when he wants to be - focused. double good news is now i don't have to pick another balance bike up for my 10 month old.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Unfair advantage on the skinnies









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

kyle_vk said:


> Unfair advantage on the skinnies


 Awesome! Even when he starts riding with pedals he'll still have a scale advantage. My 6yo is the best at skinnies in our family .. why? Cuz at his height the same skinny is relatively 2x wider to him than it is to me!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

CeUnit said:


> Awesome! Even when he starts riding with pedals he'll still have a scale advantage. My 6yo is the best at skinnies in our family .. why? Cuz at his height the same skinny is relatively 2x wider to him than it is to me!


Right! I was just impressed that he went up them without any encouragement from me. Then he had to turn around and say, your turn! lol


----------



## shmadge (May 11, 2018)

My 7yo boy on his newish vitus nucleus 24. So happy I was having a toilet phone sesh the night they became available ☺ he's improving so fast on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

A few pics from our Mammoth trip Aug 2020


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Just kids having fun, the one leading is my friends son followed by my daughter and son


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

shmadge said:


> My 7yo boy on his newish vitus nucleus 24. So happy I was having a toilet phone sesh the night they became available ☺ he's improving so fast on it.
> View attachment 1381783


We are waiting in my sons Nucleus 24, I just happened to glance at my phone the other night and saw the stock alert email from CR and I was able to snag one. Can't wait for him to try it out!


----------



## TrekWarMachine (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

REMOVE


----------



## sendsome (Feb 2, 2021)

Our little L is trying out her balance bike on skis ? ??
Short YouTube vid


----------



## Pesto (Apr 5, 2010)

Ski resorts are closed due to Covid here, so snow biking it is


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Some winter fun both inside and out (yes I know the carpet is amazing lol)























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just got his new bike since he was starting to outgrow his last one.. went from a 24 to a 26.. in that between stage. They grow up too fast! He's getting to be a pretty good rider and we are having some great rides together so his growing up isn't all bad..


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

XS, 26" wheeled Bontrager that I just finished for my son. Sub 22 lbs as shown.










1x9, short Trailcraft cranks, Judy fork with Englund air cartridges and those Crossmax/Schwalbe wheels tubeless are where it's at.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

My kid is 13 now, but some had asked that I still post some vids of his progress. Here are a couple (they're on Instagram but should be viewable in a web browser):

Hitting a big transfer at a jumpline and busting a one-footed x-up on his dirt jumper.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLzJQvyH2ju/

Some speedy lines on his MTB (he's on a Specialized Status now):

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMKYAUcHncc/

Edit from a trip to Florida with shots from a bunch of different locations there:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKO23ZJB2aM/

He's still loving bikes.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

What frame model is that? I've been looking at really small 26ers and thought I would need to go custom, but that looks pretty nice.


----------



## Pesto (Apr 5, 2010)

@hogfly That's really nice!

We have spent the last 2 months riding mostly pump tracks on a 16" BMX bike, as there was snow and mud in the forest. At first I was worried, that the BMX will not be used that much, but I was pleasantly surprised how much better he got over the winter thanks to it and he rides it almost daily. The pump track skills transferred to trails, he now rides berms much better and pumps and jumps off everything there is


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Pesto said:


> @hogfly That's really nice!
> 
> We have spent the last 2 months riding mostly pump tracks on a 16" BMX bike, as there was snow and mud in the forest. At first I was worried, that the BMX will not be used that much, but I was pleasantly surprised how much better he got over the winter thanks to it and he rides it almost daily. The pump track skills transferred to trails, he now rides berms much better and pumps and jumps off everything there is


Yes! Kid is ripping!!

I wish I had started mine on a BMX much younger. It's amazing how much they learn on it and how well it translafes to the trail. Mine now switches between his BMX, DJ, and trail bike frequently, and I think it helps to keep him interested and motivated. And, as you said, it gives options when the trails are wet.


----------



## TrekWarMachine (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

I got ultralight road bike builds for my kids already (post: Kid's Mountain or Road Bike Ride Picture Thread). But then we moved to the mountains. So, what else is there to do but start making ultralight mountain bikes?

Here's the first one for my daughter. I was going for the smallest and lightest bike that still has disc brakes, gears (but only 5 of them), and tubeless-compatible wheels. A little less than 14 pounds ready to ride. Custom cranks, frame, fork, bar/stem, brake discs, custom hub, custom yoke...not really worth it guys, but we all need a winter hobby.

The next bike should be ready next week, much more sensible build with a real 7-speed drivetrain, clutch DR, and will be one size up, and should be more like 16-17lb.










Update; 2nd bike (on left) is done for a while now. Slightly roomier geometry with longer headtube, longer CS and no special yoke or rear hub. Standard BB and BMX cranks. Hacked Zee derailleur shifts perfectly with normal 7-speed freewheel. Tubeless of course. Weighs about 17 pounds. Not my best work but it was mostly spare parts.










Update again: kid #3 just learned to ride and was feeling left out so rather than make a 3rd 20-incher, I figured my oldest will have to bite the bullet and move up the ladder a little early. I had a leftover set of 26 inch wheels that came on my cargo bike and I tried to make the "minimal size possible 26er". End result is a pretty radical amount of BB drop, which coupled with the completely slammed chainstays, necessitated the offset seat-tube and some overall stiffening efforts. End result is frame about 2.75lb, ready to ride is about 23 pounds. Other than the bars being too high, it fits pretty good and should be about right next year. I might build a slammed fork to bring the front down a little. I actually built it to take a rear fender to avoid butt rub.


----------



## cyclecartel (Apr 3, 2021)

Here's their first ride on the new bamboo. Simply a ride on a fireroad in Waterton Canyon where the Colorado Trail starts. My little girl has a Manitou Skareb however my child has a transitory fork until I revamped his Manitou Mars.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

New longer vid from my kid and a friend who came to ride with him from out of town. Sadly, the week ended with my kid breaking his arm, so he's out for next 5 weeks.

I-2wA_ysQMg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

My little guy just stepped up from the Strider 14x to a 20" Giant XTC. Last year, he logged just over 100 miles on singletrack on the Strider and this was his first trip on the trails on the bigger bike and only his second time riding it.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

Riding the "West Side Trails" in the Marshall Conservation Area in North Conway.

The 10 year old would ride until he dropped, the 8 year old was spent after 4 runs/900' of climbing.

For those who say kids don't need adult gear ranges, watching these two winch themselves up steep rock and root sections on their 46T sprockets I'll stick with giving them as much gearing as possible!


----------



## Pesto (Apr 5, 2010)

Short clip from our favorite trails. I picked the worst possible time for filming, as there were swarms of mosquitoes everywhere. So I had only one take on every spot, as requests for repetitions were quickly dismissed

Oh, and it's really cool to see the fork in action. Even though it has a rather basic sealed cartridge inners, it works quite ok even under 21kg/45lbs kid.


----------



## hot_sonee (Nov 3, 2015)

Transition Ripcord:


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

My 11yo son on his mtb and Road/Cx bike. Still prefers his mtb though🤟


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

With my oldest having aged out of little league, we dove even deeper into the N+1 experience this year. What's your pleasure, 2021 edition: DJ, trail, xc, bmx, road or track.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

kabayan said:


> With my oldest having aged out of little league, we dove even deeper into the N+1 experience this year. What's your pleasure, 2021 edition: DJ, trail, xc, bmx, road or track.


very cool and wish we had a velodrome in Vegas.

just got my son a roadbike, we ride everything


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Tried something new again
. Guess it’s time for my own CX bike


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Our boys are finally old enough to both be able to put in some longer rides (8 & 11) Our oldest had the idea to ride into school last Fall, and I wan't about to say no.

It's about 10 miles to ride to School, and the most direct route is dirt road and single track. It was pretty late in the fall, so we would have to start in the dark. He had some last minute hesitation to work through, but when we rolled up to school, they were both very proud of what they had done.

Out before sunrise​









Sunrise over Lake Superior​









4 Miles of Singletrack​


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

The boys have also started a YouTube channel where they film their rides and post videos. It's cool to see them do this on their own and learn, it also feeds their excitement to get outside!



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDOoKKvvqpSp2cocxZwzjlw/videos


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

My kid (14 now) asked for a "dad cam" for his birthday and has been doing a bunch of filming of he and his friends. It drives my wife crazy, because she doesn't understand why he's filming with a crappy old handycam when he has a phone that shoots in 4k... but he's enjoying it. Anyway, here's a couple of little videos he put together as a series of Fall in Arkansas.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Some days you hope she’s going to be a little shredder and some days her aunt brings her one of these things for her birthday


----------



## FlyRide247 (Apr 29, 2021)

These are some pics of my MTB life with the kiddos. Boys 6 & 9 and my daughter on the kids ride shotgun at 19 months. We all love it


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Bike ride on the Marquette, MI NTN North system. Covered about 7 miles.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

brentos said:


> Bike ride on the Marquette, MI NTN North system. Covered about 7 miles.
> 
> View attachment 1969104
> 
> ...


Meanwhile in San Diego... sunny and 72 degrees at the bike park.


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

My 11YO hitting Goliath at San Lee Gravity Park in Sanford NC


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My 8 and 10 year old


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

We lucked out and got a rock hard crust today. You could ride anywhere you please.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Hitting some single tract with the entire family  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyrdyer (10 mo ago)

*This is Jack's Felt Q10. Currently running Shimano Zee drivetrain, Shimano Deore Brakes, Suntour XCT Jr Forks (with softer spring) and Maxxis Tyres. Head angle is about 66°. Still requires some work doing including bead blasting the frame and clear laquering it, longer hose for the front brake and a new stem that I'm going to machine.*


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Some days… the girl 5yo hits the track hard, the boy 5yo took off his shoes in the 5 min we were home and left them there and didn’t get to ride, the boy 7yo casts down his bike in despair


----------



## Kennyrdyer (10 mo ago)

At the weekend just gone, we traveled over two hours into Wales for a downhill race being held at Dare Valley Gravity Park. This was Jack's first race this year and they held it on their blue trail. Fastest time of the day overall was a 3:14 so quite a long track. Jack came 13th out of 18 in the Under 8's and it was a great event.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Over the hill and through the creek we go!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Back at it kinda










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The "kid" is getting big at 16...She's back from a broken foot, thumb, arm, and 2 inflamed AC joints (none from biking). I'm so paranoid that she'll crash and get hurt again, but I'm refraining from saying anything, ha...Technical biking is a passion of hers, so easy riding isn't on her radar. Glad to have my riding partner back on the trails.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Daughter hasn’t hit the trails yet with her new bike…but took a quick ride around the neighborhood and short jump session. I’d say she’s getting comfortable with it.


----------



## petesguitar1 (Feb 15, 2017)

This is my little fella, @jd.style_ on IG. He works so hard and practices every chance he gets! Just got his first first place in our local downhill event. Stoked for him


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ryder_bikes (Jul 20, 2020)

Here’s our 5 year old from a recent downhill mtb race (NW Cup at Dry Hill)


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vcorkery (8 mo ago)

ryder_bikes said:


> Here’s our 5 year old from a recent downhill mtb race (NW Cup at Dry Hill)
> View attachment 1984633
> View attachment 1984631
> 
> ...


Wow, so proud of your kid. With a protective suit like that, the road must be very slippery and difficult to walk, but he can still do it. Your kid is so great at that age.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Not a kid anymore as of a few weeks ago, but I still love it when my guy stops by the track and dusts off the pedal bike every once in awhile to see if he's still got it.

Apparently, he does.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

My 14 year old is still loving the bikes. Big no foot can on the big bike from a recent jam:








Finn Logan on Instagram: "Some footwork from the @allbikesalldaynwa Jam last Sunday. 🎥 @ntxtaco"


Finn Logan shared a post on Instagram: "Some footwork from the @allbikesalldaynwa Jam last Sunday. 🎥 @ntxtaco". Follow their account to see 290 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Flying at the Ironton Big Mountain Enduro








Finn Logan on Instagram: "Race clip from my one clean stage today🤗"


Finn Logan shared a post on Instagram: "Race clip from my one clean stage today🤗". Follow their account to see 290 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

6 years old and hitting the wooden roller like a pro at Mammoth a week ago.


----------



## cletuslol (Sep 18, 2020)

100+ degree days mean more breaks and hydration in the shade we can find. 7 years old and usually we do 7 to 10 miles on trails


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

cletuslol said:


> 100+ degree days mean more breaks and hydration in the shade we can find. 7 years old and usually we do 7 to 10 miles on trails
> View attachment 1989542


How are you liking that woom off? Looks like you put on an aftermarket fork?

Also, what is that wooden thing in the background?


----------



## cletuslol (Sep 18, 2020)

Klurejr said:


> How are you liking that woom off? Looks like you put on an aftermarket fork?
> 
> Also, what is that wooden thing in the background?


The Woom Off Air 4 is awesome! I chose it because my son is like on the 25% weight for his age so bike weight is so key for him being able to enjoy riding. That fork is actually the woom fork that comes with the Off Air models and I have been actually kind of impressed by it. He's put probably 1200 miles on the bike so far and Woom just gave me free replacement tires when we rode his into the ground, lol.

This is a local trail and the wooden thing is some kind of old unused shed/lean-to but he is actually on a dual height step down ramp that feeds into a tabletop that he loves.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

cletuslol said:


> He's put probably 1200 miles on the bike so far and Woom just gave me free replacement tires when we rode his into the ground, lol.


Wow, that is awesome (the amount of mileage by your kid and the support from Woom)!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great stuff guys. I can relate and love seeing the pictures of the kids riding. My 5 year old never cared for his balance bike or 16" bike, much preferred his scooter. Well, his scooter love waned and it all clicked on his 16" bike. We just did 4+ miles on a paved trail this morning. All he wants to do is ride now. He is having a hard time with the coaster brakes and is asking for hand brakes.

He turns 6 in a couple of weeks and I ordered him a Polygon 24 XC for his birthday (he is big at 51" tall). He picked it out because of the blue color. I like since it's 23lbs. Once he gets the hang of the brakes and bigger wheels, it's off to the woods for some dirt action that he's been asking for.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

dietz31684 said:


> He turns 6 in a couple of weeks and I ordered him a Polygon 24 XC for his birthday (he is big at 51" tall). He picked it out because of the blue color. I like since it's 23lbs. Once he gets the hang of the brakes and bigger wheels, it's off to the woods for some dirt action that he's been asking for.


Excellent! And, dang, that is a tall kid. I was tiny (<5'0" as a freshman in high school). Edit: I misread that as 5'1". Anyway, 4'3" is still big for a 5/6 year old.


----------



## cletuslol (Sep 18, 2020)

baker said:


> Wow, that is awesome (the amount of mileage by your kid and the support from Woom)!


Yeah! I ride with him to school 2 or 3 days a week (wife follows to drop off his younger sibling and pick up the bike) and we can take almost all trails to get there. Still working on getting his younger brother (almost 5) riding with enough leg strength to join us but that is going to be a great day when it happens!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

My son turned 6 yesterday, new 24" bike and he is stoked. Pretty impressed with the polygon for the money. Weighs the same (within a pound) as his 16" batman walmart bike. He never quite gelled with the coaster brakes and loves the hand brakes. If I could go back to buying his first bike, I'd hold off on the batman bike (even though he insisted) and find a used 16" bike with hand brakes.


----------



## Kookmyers (Nov 2, 2021)

Woom off air 4 is a pretty capable bike. See it at .44 seconds
Just got back from Bend, OR where this trail was. His tires are really worn down. I’d be stoked for free replacements though I don’t even know how to ask!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Made Saturday sends, awesome stuff!


----------



## Kookmyers (Nov 2, 2021)

His first step-up.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Kookmyers said:


> His first step-up.
> View attachment 1992451


That’s a badass picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

think he needs a full suspension next


----------



## reddingnative (Jun 13, 2018)

*My youngest 7 year old and 13 year old racing in Ashland Oregon cascade dirt cup enduro lite. First enduro race for both. Shadow pic is my 7 year old at Bellingham on our road trip this year. They are both racing the mad river enduro this year. At 7 years old, Im stoked for him to want to do it. First dh race this season older brother beat him by a few seconds Last race 7yo beat his brother. 😬 So much fun to watch. The 13 year old likes to go fast, but struggled with tech. Youngest loves jumps and tech, not usually in a hurry.*


----------



## svb3tech (4 mo ago)

kids dream MTB carbon race bike for inspiration for 12y-13y boy.

Maybe this post will be helpful for somebody who wants to play with build-up of bike from scratch and be different (definitely go for it!)
We started races on build bike wheels 24" size - old Garry Fisher (trek procaliber) frame:
24" Garry Fisher (Trek Procaliber frame)

Later we directly jump into 27,5" size - Superior Team
Superior Team 27,5"

There we struggle with dropping chain. Chain guide did not help, neither upper or lower guide. The only solution was to exchange NW ring, including cranks and bottom bracket.

But we decided to build-up new based on china frame bike for 35kg weight young MTB racer. Now (after a year of riding competitions, jumps, drops, roots, rock-gardens and single-tracks) I know it was the right decision. It took me a week to order carbon parts from china (frame, fork, seatpost, seat, handlebars) - to choose the right ones, then in one month all parts were delivered.

Almost 50% of components are from china, the rest of components are secondhand stuff, just small parts of components were new, like shifting, chain, tires.
The total weight was around 8,3kg later then we decrease it to 7,6kg... now with front suspension RockShox SID Ultimate SL the weight is about 8,5kg.























See how the 13y boy enjoy riding this bike.. look at:
cheap custom carbon china frame bike 27,5" - 8,5kg


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

My oldest getting ready to 'drop in' for the first time at Highland on his new bike, after a gentle peddle to the top at 'Thursduro'. He's entered for the NextGen downhill at the US Open at Killington this weekend:










And his new bike:


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice!

I promised I would still give occasional updates on my grom, even though he's about to turn 15. Anyway, he did really well at the Team Trail Party race at Angel Fire with some really competitive times. Placed first in 17U and had fastest times on the day for all categories except pro. He had a 7th fastest and 8th fastest time for all categories on two stages, which was a pretty amazing result when you're racing against names like Shawn Neer and Asa Vermette. Here's a little shreddit off his Instagram that he made from there the day after the race. He's come a long way:






Finn Logan on Instagram: "Good to catch two party laps and grab some clips before we got rained out😤 Shoutout @fasthouse_bike @bellhelmets_bike for hooking it up with a fresh lid to keep the brain safe🙏🏼"







www.instagram.com


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

chiefsilverback said:


> He's entered for the NextGen downhill at the US Open at Killington this weekend:


Here he is lining up for the start at the US Open, it was pretty cold waiting for an hour luckily we had jackets. He ended up with 11th out of 18 in his age group which he was a bit disappointed with, but I pointed out that most of the kids seemed to be Killington locals riding longer travel bikes, so given it was his first time at the mountain, racing a black diamond tech trail on a 120/120 bike he should be proud of himself. He also appeared to be the only kid who 'enduroed' it and pedalled up to the top because the lift line was too long, 1.2 mile 500' climb in 20 minutes!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

First ride on his carbon hoops


----------



## Flegmpst (5 mo ago)

Found and rehab'ed this old coaster brake Hotrock for my 5yo with stuff from parts stash. New grips and chain, plus added a front brake. His first real bike after learning how to ride on department store bikes, both brand new and old. Next step is to ditch the coaster with a better set of BMX wheels as he's already ridden regular freewheel bikes. Should get him by until he's ready for that first big kid bike. 😉


----------



## cletuslol (Sep 18, 2020)

Finally got the 4 year old hitting gravel with my 7 year old. Little guy did 6 miles with a stop at the park


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

U24O in the Jerusalem hills, Israel:


----------



## Flegmpst (5 mo ago)

My little dude impressed me with a awesome 12 mile ride today on the river bottom trail. Mostly paved, but got far enough along we hit some of the fun stuff. Didn't think we'd make it that far, and he was great the whole time. 😁


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Little man on the Aqua Dulce Canyon trail, mount Laguna, CA


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

A little bit of cx racing this weekend. Riding on grass is brutal


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Christmas. Including the becoming-traditional shot of a little kid having cast down her bike in dismay


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Those Brown-walled tires are cool.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Christmas bikes







youtube.com


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

a friend took some shots of my son the other day


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

terrasmak said:


> View attachment 2015442
> 
> View attachment 2015443
> 
> a friend took some shots of my son the other day


awesome, where is that pump tract located?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Klurejr said:


> awesome, where is that pump tract located?


Floyd Lamb park in Las Vegas 


here is the menifee pumptrack closer to you. Grayson Novak on Instagram: "What do you do on Christmas Eve? Gather your friends, drive to Cali and ride. @velosolutions_usa build a great pumptrack and jump line. Was pretty stoked hitting the 3rd line on my @supercrossbmx race bike. #bmx #bmxracer #pumptrack #pumptracks #dirtjumps #jumptrack #rage #jump #racers #riding #cycling #athletes #childathlete #california #californiaadventure #throwdown #winter #winterbreak #students"

there is also footage from the Temecula Velosolutions on his insta


----------

